# Help me pick out a few lures, that I am missing...



## Talonman

Help me pick out a few lures, that I am missing...


This is my 6 tray heavy duty (Non-Ultra Light) tackle box.
I am working hard to fill it up, but feel I still need a few choice lures.


So here we go.

Tray 1 is my Frogs:

I think I am happy for a while on frogs, + no space left in the tray.


Tray 2 is my Shallow Runners:

In decent shape, but could probably fit 1 or 2 more in there...
Currently thinking about picking up a Storm Arashi with the circuit board lip.
Are they any good?


Tray 3 is my Deep Divers:

I am looking for 2 or more new quality Deep Divers, and currently don't have any favorites in mind.
Looking for input here...


Tray 4 is my FlatFish and Spinners:

Probably fine here. I don't find myself using this tray too much.
I might be inclined to add a few more 'outstanding' spinners to my collection.


Tray 5 is my Lipless Cranks and Spoons:

I want 4 more 'killer' rattle-trap type lip-less cranks.
Looking for input here...


Tray 6 are my Jigs:

I feel I am in decent shape here, but always open to new favorites.


In that 6 tray tackle bag, I also keep these two trays of stuff...
Hooks for some plastics and Drop-Shotting.
Now I just take a few bags of plastics out with me on each trip, as taking them *all* out with me no longer works... 




So there they are. Any glaring hole in my tackle box? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Dovans

No Joshy Swimbaits? Whaaat??? When everything else is not working, nothing like a Joshy.


----------



## Bad Bub

As far as your lipless baits, I tend to prefer the xcalibur xr rattle baits. Good, tough finishes. Good hooks out of the box. And they won't break the bank. Widely available as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

And I don't see a single pop-r topwater??? Get a shad pattern.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Why so many different color patterns with your floaters? The fish will only ever see the bottom of the baits.


----------



## Talonman

I love frogs... 



Dovans said:


> No Joshy Swimbaits? Whaaat??? When everything else is not working, nothing like a Joshy.


I didn't bother mentioning my various plastics... But rest assured, I am covered there! 


Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## goatfly

No spinner baits or soft plastics.


----------



## Talonman

I don't keep my spinner-baits in that tackle box, but I have them too...


----------



## Talonman

Looking things over at TW...

Here are the current lures on my short list.


I think I can fit two new shallow runners in my box.

I want (2) Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill - $8.99
2-1/8" 1/2oz 3ft depth
(They have #4 VMC hooks on stock)
1 - Red Craw 
1 - Baby Bass


I wanted two 'outstanding' deep divers...

The Megabass Deep-X150 Crankbait is pulling at me - $20.99
(They have #6 Katsuge Out-Barb Treble Hooks on stock)
1 - Gill
1 - Sexy Ayu


I want 2 'killer' lypless cranks.

I want the IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz - $14.49
(They have Owner Stinger hooks on stock)
1 - Hot Craw
1 - Power Blue


1 new Jig to fill that hole... 

I want 1 Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite - $6.99
Black Blue 3/8oz

I looked for spinners at TW, but I don't think they carry them...
Might have to pick up 1 or 2 of those yet.

T - 7 days to PayDay and counting!

That's it so far... I love tackle!


----------



## Cat Mangler

+1 on the pop-r's! Try out some jitterbugs, heddon torpedos and zara spooks for some great topwater action as well. Id also say adding a rapala jointed shad rap would be a great addition to your deep water box! Kinds surprised not to see any rebel craws.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pppatrick

walking baits (spook, dawg) and jerkbaits. you got some small ones, but i'd get some larger 5" - 7" models.


----------



## Talonman

Outstanding input guys...

Just what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. A

Not sure of you have one pictured, but a Mann's baby -1, personally I too need 2 each of the rapala DT series (4,6,10), and a bluegill colored bitsy jig (I love them).

Mr. A


----------



## rustyfish

You had me wondering abouth the spinner baits. I have 2 bass boxes, 1 for spinnerbait and 1 for everything else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

After some input from my OGF brothers...

My order has now changed to this...

Rebel Pop-R Topwater Popper - $4.99
(1) Standard 2.5" 1/4oz Foxy Shad
(1) Standard 2.5" 1/4oz Bone
(1) Magnum 3" 1/2oz Tennessee Shad

Heddon Torpedo - $4.99
(1) Baby Torpedo 2-1/2" 3/8oz Black Shiner
(1) Baby Torpedo 2-1/2" 3/8oz Baby Bass

XCalibur Xr75 Rattle Bait - $6.99
(1) 3" 3/4oz Toledo Gold
(1) 3" 3/4oz Blue Shiner

XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait - $6.99
(1) 2-1/2" 5/8oz Foxy Shad

Heddon Rattlin Spook - $6.99
(1) 4-1/2" 3/4oz Ghost

Snag Proof Weed Demon - $3.89
"The Snag Proof Weed Demon was designed to do one thing; walk the dog, ANYWHERE."
(1) 3/4oz Black
(1) 3/4oz Firetiger

Ima Flit Jerkbait - $17.49
(1) size 120 4.75" 1/2oz Suspending American Shad

Luck-E-Strike "Rick Clunn" RC STX Jerkbait - $6.88 to $7.99
(1) 4.5" 1/2oz Suspending Black Diamond
(1) 4.5" 1/2oz Suspending Purple Green Apple

River2Sea Ripper Jerkbait - $6.88 to $7.88
(1) Ripper 168 6.6" 13/16oz Chartreuse Shad

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook Crankbaits - $4.29
(1) 2.25" 1/4oz Red Craw
(1) 2.25" 1/4oz Baby Bass

Rapala DT Series Crankbait - $5.88 to $9.99
(1) DT4 2" 5/16oz Bluegill
(1) DT6 2" 3/8oz Hot Mustard
(1) DT10 2.25" 3/5oz Shad

Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig - $1.89
(1) Black/Blue 3/8oz
(1) Watermelon 3/8oz
(1) Green Craw 1/2oz

Also, I can't help myself...
I found these: Teckel USA Honker Frog - $10.49
(1) Length: 2-3/4" Black Bird

I just have to have one!


----------



## Bad Bub

Just a heads up on that river2sea ripper... IT'S HUGE!!! If you ever plan to head out for stripers, it'll be perfect. I throw mine on an 8' swimbait rod with 17# fluorocarbon. It's a great complement to big swimbaits for largemouths when the time is right though...

And I like the xcaliber rattle baits because they seem to have more resistance on the retrieve than most other lipless baits. It helps to keep it higher in the water column and still allows you to get away with a heavier model for absolute BOMBING casts. Pretty good choices you've got going.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman, I have to say that the DT4 in bluegill has ban my most productive lure this year! (thanks in no small part to Muskarp) Also, seeing your list of things to come makes me wish I had a big tackle "payday" coming my way too! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## SeanStone

My top 4 lures of 2013 are (top 4 because I couldnt think of a 5th that even came close to these) in no particluar order.

Buckeye lure mop jig in black and blue w berkley crazy legs chigger craw trailer

Spro hollow body frog in chartreuse (live target hbf was a close contender though)

Berkley 4" crazy legs chigger craw texas rigged

Smacktackle flitterbait2 in black back shad

Its one thing to have a box full of baits, its another thing to have a box full of your favorite baits. I have 15 boxes of baits.....absolutely loaded to the top....and I literally threw the 4 baits mentioned above 90 percent of this year. Find what you like and stick with it. Im always amazed at how many different ways I can fish a bait. Good luck

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

I'm curious what you fish from? Meaning, do you fish from a boat, or fish from shore? There is a big difference between baits you can use from a boat, versus baits you can use from shore.


----------



## Talonman

I will have to give those Berkley 4" crazy legs chigger craw's a look... 

Thanks for the tip!

Also glad to hear the DT4 in bluegill did well for you Mr. A. 

I fish out of my 16' 2" 2014 Lund Fury Bassbme... 
Dual rod lockers (6) rods each.
Under floor Live well !!, storage compartments, casting deck, dual wired for electric trolling in both front and rear, bilge pump, lights, electric start, power trim, 55lb Minkota, Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo, horn...
She is loaded!




EFI 40HP on the back, with the new 4 blade prop that now comes standard.

This shot was still in my grace time, before I had my registration letters installed on the boat.
I was still running in pirate mode...
I love my boat!


----------



## Talonman

Do you guys think I should upgrade my Rebel Pop-R Topwater Popper's

To maybe an XCalibur Zell-Pop - $9.99

Or even go crazy and consider a Lucky Craft T-Splash 70 - $14.99?

I am worried about the hooks, and would rather just buy my lures with good ones already installed stock.

I edited my above list to remove the KVD black lab...

for a 

Snag Proof Weed Demon - $3.89
"The Snag Proof Weed Demon was designed to do one thing; walk the dog, ANYWHERE."
(1) 3/4oz Black
(1) 3/4oz Firetiger

Looks like a winner to me.

I also wish TW had some Smacktackle flitterbait2 in black back shad.
Also Big Josheys, and spinners, like Mepps and such.

I watched the videos on the flitterbait2...
I already know I want more than 1, and wonder if it is an even better choice than my XCalibur Xr50, and XCalibur Xr75. 
Or I could just get both!


----------



## SeanStone

Talonman said:


> I also wish TW had some Smacktackle flitterbait2 in black back shad.


Smacktackle sells them directly from their website too. Thats where I get mine. ...I wasnt aware that tacklewarehouse sold them until last week. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

I can't find them at TW.

Post a link if you can find them there...


----------



## crappielooker

Ima... I love em... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

Going by what you already have and what you plan on buying, my first suggestion would be to stop buying frogs. You have more than enough already. I doubt that you will end up using more than 2, or possibly 3 of the ones you already have. 

I wouldn't buy any Pop R's. Yeah they're good baits, but you have 15 poppers already(counting the Hula Poppers). Why buy more? The other poppers you already have will do the same thing a Pop R, will do. If you want more poppers, you can modify a couple of the ones you already have by taking a file and filing down the lower lip until it's basically nonexistent. It won't pop as loud but it will still spit water. If you file through the shell its not a big deal. Just use a little quick set two part epoxy, and fill the hole. If you're heart is set on buying more poppers I'd look at a Lucky Craft Gun Fish. They're more of a finesse popper that walks as it spits water. Great baits.

The baby Torpedo is a great bait but you will have to modify them by cutting off the hooks, putting split rings on the hook hangers and then putting new hooks on the split rings. You can ask why or you can trust me and just follow my recommendations. 

As far as the lip less crankbaits you are planning on buying.... personally I'd nix the 3/4 oz. ones. They're great if you want to cast a long distance but long casts present a problem with lipless crankbaits if you're trying to fish them shallow. The problem is exacerbated with a heavy one. Depending on line diameter, a long cast can reduce the diameter of the spool to less than half of what it was before the cast, which will slow down your retrieve speed dramatically until the spool diameter starts building back up, through line retrieval. It is VERY hard to reel fast enough to keep a lipless crankbait shallow at the end of a long cast. Stick to the 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. sizes unless you are wanting them to get deep, fast.

As far as the jerk baits. I love jerk baits, and suspending jerk baits are great under the right circumstances, but I wouldn't buy all suspending ones. Jerk baits that rise on the pause are more versatile. You may not be able to fish them as deep as a suspending bait, but you can fish them a lot shallower, and around cover a lot easier. I'd get 2 suspending and 2 rising baits. For the rising baits I'd suggest a good ole Bomber Long A, and a Cotton Cordell Red Fin. Both in the 4" - 4.5" size range. As far as the Red Fin goes, Tackle Warehouse doesn't carry them, but I would find some where that does and get the 4" chrome with a black back color version. Like Bad Bub said........ the River 2 Sea bait is huge. If you are fishing for pike or musky sure. But you aren't going to catch a lot of Ohio bass on a bait of that size. Put the money towards something else. Like hooks. Your hook box looks pretty ummm..... well........ you need hooks. 

Owner Wide Gap Plus in the proper sizes are a definite must. Trust me..... you will love them. They are awesome hooks. I'd also go with a straight shank worm hook from Owner, or Trokar. For tubes if you have some in that pile of plastics bags. The Trokar TK 190 tube hook cannot be beat by ANY hook on the market. They are hands down the best tube bait hook on the planet. If you don't want to spend the money on the Trokars the Shaw Grigsby HP hook is the next best thing. 

As far as the crankbaits you are planning on buying. The Baby 1 Minus is a great bait, the Baby Bass color is a good one, but I personally wouldn't go with the Red Craw color. If you are buying them from Tackle Warehouse (which is the best choice you have made already) go to the Baby 1 Minus Elite Series and get the Bluegill color. You won't disappointed. The DT series from Rapala are a good choice, you also might want to look at the Strike King XD 5 in Blue Gizzard Shad, or Chartreuse Sexy Shad. I will say this about Strike King crankbaits though ...... they catch fish, but I have had them take on water because of bad seams in the body. So you may want to check them from time to time...... its pretty easy to tell if they have taken in water. Just put them in the water beside the boat and if they sink .... they've taken on water. Strike King will replace them, but its a pain in the butt having to send them back. 

Anyhow.... its your money, but one thing you definitely need to spend some of it on is at least the Owner Wide Gap Plus hooks, and the Trokar TK 190 tube hooks. I promise that you will NOT be sorry that you did.


----------



## crappielooker

Thanks for the tip on the baby torpedo! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Wow... Thanks for the input Bassbme.

I will reconsider some of my lures.

I'd rather just buy good lures, that I don't have to change any hooks on...
I hate cheep crap.
If they don't put hooks on stock, that are fit for fisherman, they don't deserve to be bought.

Back to looking at more expensive lures, that you can fish as is...
(Like XCalibur)

You have successfully convinced me The baby Torpedo is not worth buying.
They should have made it correctly the first time, if they wanted my money.
I don't want the responsibility of fixing their mistake, figuring out what hook size they used, and wondering if it will affect the way the modified bait will now swim with the added weight of whatever I attempt to replace it with.


----------



## Shad Rap

Bad Bub said:


> And I don't see a single pop-r topwater??? Get a shad pattern.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Maybe I'm blind but I thought I saw 4 of them in his box...


----------



## Bassbme

Talonman said:


> Wow... Thanks for the input Bassbme.
> 
> I will reconsider some of my lures.
> 
> I'd rather just buy good lures, that I don't have to change any hooks on...
> I hate cheep crap.
> If they don't put hooks on stock, that are fit for fisherman, they don't deserve to be bought.
> 
> Back to looking at more expensive lures, that you can fish as is...
> (Like XCalibur)
> 
> You have successfully convinced me The baby Torpedo is not worth buying.
> They should have made it correctly the first time, if they wanted my money.
> I don't want the responsibility of fixing their mistake, figuring out what hook size they used, and wondering if it will affect the way the modified bait will now swim with the added weight of whatever I attempt to replace it with.


I was going to try and put this nicely because it's clear by your posts in various other threads, that you are fairly new to fishing...... but ..... You're foolishl if you don't buy a bait just because of the hooks a company puts on them. If that's the case you may as well throw away pretty much every bait you have in those pictures you posted because almost all of them have crappy hooks. You could sharpen them and make them better, but using your logic, you shouldn't have to sharpen the hooks. News flash..... even brand new baits may need tuned and new hooks will need sharpened. I don't care what kind of hook they are. Are you even aware that catching fish will eventually dull a hook? Does that mean the hook is junk and not worthy of you buying it? If a bait doesn't run straight out of the box, does that mean it's junk?

As far as me convincing you that the Baby Torpedo is not worth buying? Evidently you didn't read my post. The Baby Torpedo is a great bait. It's actually one of the best top water baits there is. If you're too lazy to do a simple modification to a bait to make it better, then don't buy it. But don't blame it on me. 

If you're only looking for perfect out of the box baits ....... well.......... good luck


----------



## SeanStone

I agree with bassbme....get a bait that looks good and has good action. If you have to put new hooks on them then do it. Its worth it..

For example the flitterbaits from smacktackle have hooks that are designed to bend with significant pressure...I think 12lb mono will bend the hooks. It was designed this way so you could fish it in tough areas like rocks and not lose your bait every cast. Thats good in theory, but I wanted a stronger hook. I use them in open water alot so I didnt need the hook to bend. Just one example. 


For your last post talomon....

www.Smacktackle.com

I dont buy mine through tw...but I couldnt find them there either.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy

For Bass Aside from my baits I make, I would add these to your arsenal

Manns baby minus 1
Senko/ Kinami flash or comparable plastic stick baits.
LOVE suspending jerkbaits like xcalubur eeratic shad, RC Stix, and just the classic Suspending Rogue
cheap wallmart 1/8 oz buzzbait with a trailer hook, that has been broken in by holding it out the window while driving so that it gets that nice metal on metal squeaky sound.
Some kind of underspin jig like roadrunners or spintrix for swimbaits and other plastics.


----------



## Carver

I defiantly think you need some jerk baits, excellent cold water bait.


----------



## SeanStone

Big Joshy said:


> cheap wallmart 1/8 oz buzzbait with a trailer hook, that has been broken in by holding it out the window while driving so that it gets that nice metal on metal squeaky sound


Now thats unusual. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

SeanStone said:


> Now thats unusual.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's not as unusual as you would think. It pretty much standard practice for many buzzbait fishermen. As soon as I open a buzzbait, I pull the blade and the retaining rivets off of the wire and hit them with a file to rough them up. Wipe them down with acetone to make sure there isn't any oil or paint left on the contact areas and when I put it all back together, I crimp the rivet in place so it is stationary while the blade spins against it. Then I tie them to my trolling motor cable with 65# braid (don't want to lose them) and let them spin in the wind all the way to the lake. The amount of "squeal" it adds is remarkable. And I'm 100% convinced it can double your bites over a stock, out of the package bait.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Shad Rap said:


> Maybe I'm blind but I thought I saw 4 of them in his box...


You're right. I missed them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jason_0545

strike king has some 1/8 buzzers i found at wallyworld ive had good luck with


----------



## Talonman

Bassbme said:


> I was going to try and put this nicely because it's clear by your posts in various other threads, that you are fairly new to fishing...... but ..... You're foolishl if you don't buy a bait just because of the hooks a company puts on them. If that's the case you may as well throw away pretty much every bait you have in those pictures you posted because almost all of them have crappy hooks. You could sharpen them and make them better, but using your logic, you shouldn't have to sharpen the hooks. News flash..... even brand new baits may need tuned and new hooks will need sharpened. I don't care what kind of hook they are. Are you even aware that catching fish will eventually dull a hook? Does that mean the hook is junk and not worthy of you buying it? If a bait doesn't run straight out of the box, does that mean it's junk?
> 
> As far as me convincing you that the Baby Torpedo is not worth buying? Evidently you didn't read my post. The Baby Torpedo is a great bait. It's actually one of the best top water baits there is. If you're too lazy to do a simple modification to a bait to make it better, then don't buy it. But don't blame it on me.
> 
> If you're only looking for perfect out of the box baits ....... well.......... good luck


What is with all the attitude Ace? Take it down a notch.

First off, I simply stated I wanted quality hooks on the bait stock.
Not sure why that offends you so much.

I never mentioned my stance on hook sharpening during the life of the bait, or how I feel about lure tuning.

I was talking about 'new hooks' on the bait from the factory.
Try and keep up.

You seem to advise me to buy cheep hooks, and then sharpen them??
They will still be cheep hooks... and not worth having.
Sharpening wont upgrade the hook, nor does it make my preference of wanting a quality hook on the bait 'foolish' as you say!

I did voice a concern that the bait may not work as designed, with the hook change. I believe that is a valid concern. I don't think it takes too much change to a lure, to affect it's action. 
You are free to hold a different opinion, as am I........

Due to me, as you say...

Don't read your posts.... and too lazy....

Responses to me like that wont be well received EVERY TIME.
Count on it.


----------



## Big Joshy

heres a you tube video on sound tuning a buzzbait. I would just stick with holding it out the car window instead of his water method though. For me personally I would not use a buzzbait unless it has been through this process.


----------



## 68rocks

Johnson Beetle Spins always work for me when all else fails.


----------



## Bad Bub

Big Joshy said:


> Tuning Your Buzz Baits 1Mb - YouTube
> 
> heres a you tube video on sound tuning a buzzbait. I would just stick with holding it out the car window instead of his water method though. For me personally I would not use a buzzbait unless it has been through this process.


Good video! I wouldn't recommend the water break in either. I bet that could do wonders for a water bill.... and with my luck, the water bottle would slip over the drain and flood the house....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

Talonman. 

First let me say that you're very enthusiastic about fishing, and that's a good thing. As far as your post concerning my attitude ...... you're right.... I did have an attitude, I should have chosen my words more wisely. Perhaps then you would have gotten the point of my post. 

The point of that post was to say that there are very few, if any perfect out of the box baits. Your attitude that you aren't going to buy a bait that isn't exactly the way you want it right out of the box, is completely unrealistic. You may not like the way I put it, but that doesn't make it any less true.

As far as each others posts not being well received, I'll just say that it's clearly a two way door, and leave it at that .... Ace


----------



## Talonman

SeanStone said:


> I agree with bassbme....get a bait that looks good and has good action. If you have to put new hooks on them then do it. Its worth it..
> 
> For example the flitterbaits from smacktackle have hooks that are designed to bend with significant pressure...I think 12lb mono will bend the hooks. It was designed this way so you could fish it in tough areas like rocks and not lose your bait every cast. Thats good in theory, but I wanted a stronger hook. I use them in open water alot so I didnt need the hook to bend. Just one example.
> 
> 
> For your last post talomon....
> 
> www.Smacktackle.com
> 
> I dont buy mine through tw...but I couldnt find them there either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the info...

I agree with your stance that the light hook, is not the best way to go.


Big Joshy said:


> For Bass Aside from my baits I make, I would add these to your arsenal
> 
> Manns baby minus 1
> Senko/ Kinami flash or comparable plastic stick baits.
> LOVE suspending jerkbaits like xcalubur eeratic shad, RC Stix, and just the classic Suspending Rogue
> cheap wallmart 1/8 oz buzzbait with a trailer hook, that has been broken in by holding it out the window while driving so that it gets that nice metal on metal squeaky sound.
> Some kind of underspin jig like roadrunners or spintrix for swimbaits and other plastics.


Thanks! I will give them all a hard look...
I have always been an xcalubur fan, due to the quality hooks that they use stock. Hard, and sticky sharp.


Carver said:


> I defiantly think you need some jerk baits, excellent cold water bait.


Jerk baits will be ordered !! 
That indeed was an oversight on my part, and makes me glad I asked the boys for input... 

I think starting out, and for the size that my order is getting, I am going to keep them around 5" initially.
I will pick up a 7" some time further down the road.


Shad Rap said:


> Maybe I'm blind but I thought I saw 4 of them in his box...


I do have some Pop-R type baits.

I officially have changed back to being OK on poppers and frogs for now.


Bassbme said:


> Talonman.
> 
> The point of that post was to say that there are very few, if any perfect out of the box baits. Your attitude that you aren't going to buy a bait that isn't exactly the way you want it right out of the box, is completely unrealistic. You may not like the way I put it, but that doesn't make it any less true.


Understood...

But also understand I wasn't putting any other requirements on my preference, other than the bait having quality hooks stock.

Lets hope finding companies that use hooks worthy to fish as-is, is not too rare of a gem to find.
I will continue my quest to find such rare companies, and my dollars will go to them.

You do seem to have a much better understanding of hooks than I.
If you have such things as your favorite 6" worm hook, or favorite hook to use with swim baits like shadalicious, feel free to rub my nose on some links...

I am still mulling over this advice... 


Bassbme said:


> Put the money towards something else. Like hooks. Your hook box looks pretty ummm..... well........ you need hooks.
> 
> Owner Wide Gap Plus in the proper sizes are a definite must. Trust me..... you will love them. They are awesome hooks. I'd also go with a straight shank worm hook from Owner, or Trokar. For tubes if you have some in that pile of plastics bags. The Trokar TK 190 tube hook cannot be beat by ANY hook on the market. They are hands down the best tube bait hook on the planet. If you don't want to spend the money on the Trokars the Shaw Grigsby HP hook is the next best thing.
> 
> Anyhow.... its your money, but one thing you definitely need to spend some of it on is at least the Owner Wide Gap Plus hooks, and the Trokar TK 190 tube hooks. I promise that you will NOT be sorry that you did.


Wish I knew more about hook sizes.
I don't want to buy a size that I end up regretting.

The Trokar TK 190 tube hook is now on my wanted list.

I probably could use more hooks in my box, and would love to know what others are using too.

And yes, I am still learning.


----------



## Roscoe

You sure have a bunch of Frogs but you are missing the best Frog ever made for Lunker Largemouth Bass.See if you figure it out.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Cat Mangler

You definitely have a bunch of pop-r's. If I would get any other pop-r for your particular box, it would be the silver sided with black back and kinda dark pinkish popper face. Been my best choice this summer with em and reason for earlier +1. 

If them smallies are eating of the top, them pop-r's will work, just gotta match the present bait fish patterns imho to get the best bites. Silver and black match a lot of food species. 

As far as the torpedo goes, I haven't had any problems with the hooks. Seems sturdy enough and was sharp enough to go through my thumbnail. If I would change anything about em, it would be a ring on the hooks. Same with a lot of other lures also. 

Just seems to me that I lose less fish after hook ups when there's a little more "wiggle" room with the hook. I feel imho that the fish may more easily pry the hook when the hook jams up into the lure. 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Lets hope finding companies that use hooks worthy to fish as-is, is not too rare of a gem to find.
> I will continue my quest to find such rare companies, and my dollars will go to them.



Those companies are out there. I don't initially change hooks on any lucky craft, megabass, river2sea, or most spro baits. Problem with those baits is they range from $10-25. Many people believe that the more expensive baits cost more because they are just better or because the manufacturer is just really proud of their products. In reality, the upgraded hooks, split rings and paint finish is the real reason for the price increase. KVD has been dominating the elite series with some of the cheapest baits made, but by the time he's done upgrading hooks and split rings, and putting his own time into tuning the baits, he's basically got the bait up to the cost of your typical Japanese import...


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the list... 

I will keep them in mind first.


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Thanks for the list...
> 
> I will keep them in mind first.


There are more. I just named the ones I have the most faith in as far as hardware is concerned. Some of the Japanese companies like OSP and evergreen are some of the highest quality baits in the world, I just have never tried them....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Bassbme said:


> As far as the jerk baits. I love jerk baits, and suspending jerk baits are great under the right circumstances, but I wouldn't buy all suspending ones. Jerk baits that rise on the pause are more versatile. You may not be able to fish them as deep as a suspending bait, but you can fish them a lot shallower, and around cover a lot easier. I'd get 2 suspending and 2 rising baits. For the rising baits I'd suggest a good ole Bomber Long A, and a Cotton Cordell Red Fin. Both in the 4" - 4.5" size range. As far as the Red Fin goes, Tackle Warehouse doesn't carry them, but I would find some where that does and get the 4" chrome with a black back color version.


Sound advice. Thanks.

BTW - Found them at Cabela's.

I opted to get the COTTON CORDELL RED FIN in a 5"... 

Products Ordered:
1 of 13-3473 COTTON CORDELL RED FIN 5" CHR/BLACK BACK @ $5.99 each
In stock-Approx delivery Tue 11/05

1 of 11-6807 BOMBER SHALLOW DIVER LONG A 4 1/2" SILVER/WHITE/RED @ $5.79 each
In stock-Approx delivery Tue 11/05
Total

Merchandise = $11.78
Postage = $5.95
Tax = $1.24
ORDER TOTAL = $18.97

I had a $25 dollar gift card to burn, and this order fit easily on the card. 

Two large rising jerk baits bought.

** An official tackle box upgrade ** :Banane42:


----------



## Bassbme

Cat Mangler said:


> As far as the torpedo goes, I haven't had any problems with the hooks. Seems sturdy enough and was sharp enough to go through my thumbnail. If I would change anything about em, it would be a ring on the hooks. Same with a lot of other lures also.
> 
> Just seems to me that I lose less fish after hook ups when there's a little more "wiggle" room with the hook. I feel imho that the fish may more easily pry the hook when the hook jams up into the lure.
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app



The hooks on the Torpedo are "ok", for me personally I like a super sharp fine wire hook for top waters. The reason behind the modification I suggested earlier is more about the way the hooks are mounted from the factory, versus the sharpness of the hook. Like you said, they need the extra movement that a split ring provides to keep them from locking up on the bait and giving the fish more leverage to throw the bait. The only way to get the stock hooks off is to cut them at the eye, which of course, ruins the hook. 

It's super simple to do, all you need is a good strong pair of side cutters, two split rings per bait, and new hooks. As far as the hooks you'd use as replacements....... if you go with a short shank hook you can go with the same size that was on the bait from the factory. The Baby Torpedo uses a size 6, the full size Torpedo uses a size 4. If you use Owner ST 36 treble hooks as replacements then you can use the same size hook that was on the bait. If you use a different brand or model you'll have to check shank length. 

The Torpedo baits are so buoyant that adding the split ring doesn't affect the action of the bait at all. It's a modification that makes a great little bait, even better.


----------



## bass pro

you need some dig it series cranks (6 to 8 foot depth) escpecially the las vegas lights color they work extremely well cabelas is the only place to get them and i would throw in a dark blue black back rattle trap


----------



## bbx14

I would highly suggest heddon torpedoes. They are the only topwater bait I use anymore, they are versatile, and just great. My favorite is the baby bass colour. 
as far as cranks go, I am surprised no one has suggested it, but in my opinion, one of the best cranks ever created- storm hot n tots.
Sexy shads are also pretty decent, but as already described, some can take in water.
Also, with jerks, i'd take a rising one over a suspending one any day of the week. So much more you can do with a riser.


----------



## OnTheFly

Shallow shad raps and suspending rogues


----------



## Talonman

I will give them a look... Thanks!

Due to me being an Ohio fisherman...

I decided to test out some cow print reel grips...

Team Moo-lah, cause were always in the money! 

FYI - I did update the 6 tray shots in my initial post.
I spread the lures out more to enable easier viewing. 

I also find it a handy tool for me when considering colors when ordering new baits. 
Now I don't have to open my tackle-box to remember what colors I already have.
I can just view them online...


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman, after your purchase list is finalized what bank are you seeking financing through? 

Honestly, if I had no limit and could buy whatever I wanted and the only rule being it must be connected to fishing I could bankrupt a small country in a half hour! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## rustyfish

It would have to be a small country?


----------



## Talonman

I get a $300.00 allowance, every two weeks.

$150.00 is for gas and smokes, $150 is to blow... 

It's the $150.00 I have been using for fishing tackle.

Two paydays ago, it was my Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro reel...

Last payday, it was this:

Product Name
Live Target Hollow Body Frog Black Yellow 5
Live Target Hollow Body Frog Tan Yellow 55T
Live Target Hollow Body Frog Florescent Gre

Bronzeye Shad 65 Spooky Shad

Nervous Walker Frog Ghost

Rapala Clackin Crank Helsinki Shad 53
Rapala Clackin Crank Silver 610

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait Bluegill 1.5
Strike King KVD HC Crankbait Gizzard Shad 2

Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig Grn Pump
Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig Camo 3/8
Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig Camo 1/2

Kumho Reaper Keeper Worm Hooks 1/0
VMC Spinshot Dropshot Hooks 1/0
Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/4
Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/8
Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/1
Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/8

Missile Baits D Bomb Green Pumpkin
Yama 3" Senko Grn Pumpkin Bk Flk 3"
Yama 3.5" Swim Senko Black
Yama 4" Swim Senko Pumpkin Bk & Gn Flk
Yama 4" Senko Black Blue Flk

I ordered more than one of some of the items...
Sub Total = 150.23



*Next PayDay will soon be here!!*


----------



## Dovans

Good Lord! Thats a heck of an allowance!


----------



## Talonman

My wife flips me an extra 100 often too...

If one of us works overtime, birthdays, the wind blew from the west!

I am a blessed man.

That's why I want to fill up with the good lures, and skip buying the dogs... 
I'm after the winners, and am in that 'click buy' mood!


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> My wife flips me an extra 100 often too...
> 
> If one of us works overtime, birthdays, the wind blew from the west!
> 
> I am a blessed man.
> 
> That's why I want to fill up with the good lures, and skip buying the dogs...
> I'm after the winners, and am in that 'click buy' mood!



The only thing my wife might "flip" me is off! In all seriousness though my wife is pretty good about letting me get things I he'd for fishing. If I need it then maybe, of I just want it then prob not. Except for birthday, Christmas, or father's day...

Mr. A


----------



## Shad Rap

Talonman said:


> My wife flips me an extra 100 often too...
> 
> If one of us works overtime, birthdays, the wind blew from the west!
> 
> I am a blessed man.
> 
> That's why I want to fill up with the good lures, and skip buying the dogs...
> I'm after the winners, and am in that 'click buy' mood!


Imagine how much more you could buy if you stopped smoking......and u might even live long enough to use all those lures at least once.


----------



## Talonman

Shad Rap said:


> Imagine how much more you could buy if you stopped smoking......and u might even live long enough to use all those lures at least once.


That is on my list too...


----------



## pppatrick

my trick is to have my orders delivered to work. works every time. occasionally i get the question "those look new" 'na, they were in some old tackle boxes, thought i'd givem' a try'. ha


----------



## Talonman

Common 31'st... 

My allowance is direct deposit, the 15th, and the last day of the month.

My head is swimming with baits. I need to order soon and unload!

Starting my list:


Bassbme said:


> Going by what you already have and what you plan on buying, my first suggestion would be to stop buying frogs. You have more than enough already. I doubt that you will end up using more than 2, or possibly 3 of the ones you already have.
> 
> As far as the lip less crankbaits you are planning on buying.... personally I'd nix the 3/4 oz. ones. They're great if you want to cast a long distance but long casts present a problem with lipless crankbaits if you're trying to fish them shallow. The problem is exacerbated with a heavy one. Depending on line diameter, a long cast can reduce the diameter of the spool to less than half of what it was before the cast, which will slow down your retrieve speed dramatically until the spool diameter starts building back up, through line retrieval. It is VERY hard to reel fast enough to keep a lipless crankbait shallow at the end of a long cast. Stick to the 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. sizes unless you are wanting them to get deep, fast.
> 
> As far as the crankbaits you are planning on buying. The Baby 1 Minus is a great bait, the Baby Bass color is a good one, but I personally wouldn't go with the Red Craw color. If you are buying them from Tackle Warehouse (which is the best choice you have made already) go to the Baby 1 Minus Elite Series and get the Bluegill color. You won't disappointed. The DT series from Rapala are a good choice, you also might want to look at the Strike King XD 5 in Blue Gizzard Shad, or Chartreuse Sexy Shad. I will say this about Strike King crankbaits though ...... they catch fish, but I have had them take on water because of bad seams in the body. So you may want to check them from time to time...... its pretty easy to tell if they have taken in water. Just put them in the water beside the boat and if they sink .... they've taken on water. Strike King will replace them, but its a pain in the butt having to send them back.


1 - I am once again 100% firm on being out of the frog buying business.
I do have enough, and there are better places to use the $$ in my box.

2 - Outstanding info on the 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. for lip-less crank-baits.
That for sure sounds like the way to go.

3 - I liked hearing another conformation that the Baby -1 is a good bait.
A Baby 1 Minus Elite Series will be ordered.


Bad Bub said:


> As far as your lipless baits, I tend to prefer the xcalibur xr rattle baits. Good, tough finishes. Good hooks out of the box. And they won't break the bank. Widely available as well.
> 
> And I like the xcaliber rattle baits because they seem to have more resistance on the retrieve than most other lipless baits. It helps to keep it higher in the water column and still allows you to get away with a heavier model for absolute BOMBING casts.


Xcalibur lip-less crank-baits will be bought in 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz, thanks for the input.

Ordering...

Xcalibur Xr50 Real Craw - $5.88 to $6.99
Length Weight Class
2-1/2" 5/8oz Sinking
(1) Nest Robber

XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait - $6.99
Length Weight Class Hooks
2-1/2" 5/8oz Sinking #4 VMC Inline Tx3
(1) Foxy Shad
(1) Gold Black
(1) Chrome Black

I want the IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz - $14.49
(They have Owner Stinger hooks on stock)
(1) Baby Bass
(1) Power Blue



Mr. A said:


> Not sure of you have one pictured, but a Mann's baby -1, personally I too need 2 each of the rapala DT series (4,6,10), and a bluegill colored bitsy jig (I love them).
> 
> Talonman, I have to say that the DT4 in bluegill has ban my most productive lure this year! (thanks in no small part to Muskarp)
> 
> Mr. A


Ordering ...

Rapala DT Series Crankbait - $5.88 to $9.99
(1) DT4 2" 5/16oz Bluegill
(1) DT6 2" 3/8oz Hot Mustard
(1) DT10 2.25" 3/5oz Shad

Mann's Baby 1- Elite Series Crankbaits - $4.29
Length Weight Cranking Depth Belly Hook Tail Hook
2 1/4" 1/4oz 0-1 feet #4 #6
(1) Bluegill
(1) Baby Bass

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook Crankbaits - $4.29
Length Weight Depth Class
2.25" 1/4oz 0-1 feet Floating
(1) Grey Ghost
(1) Pearl Chartreuse



Big Joshy said:


> For Bass Aside from my baits I make, I would add these to your arsenal
> 
> Manns baby minus 1
> LOVE suspending jerkbaits like xcalubur eeratic shad, RC Stix, and just the classic Suspending Rogue


Thanks for the input, ordering ...

Smithwick Suspending Limited Rogue - $5.19
Length Weight Dive Depth Class Hooks
4.5" 3/8oz 0-6ft Suspending #6 Gamakatsu
(1) Nuclear Clown

Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite - $6.99
(1) Black Blue 3/8oz

Snag Proof Weed Demon - $3.89
"The Snag Proof Weed Demon was designed to do one thing; walk the dog, ANYWHERE."
(1) 3/4oz Black
(1) 3/4oz Firetiger

Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig - $1.89
(1) Black/Blue 3/8oz
(1) Watermelon 3/8oz
(1) Green Craw 1/2oz

20 Baits... That probably kills $150!


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman, it's one thing to be quoted and agreed or thanked in the post. It's entirely different (IMO) for someone that takes the time to quote re-quote you and verify your info/post was taken into consideration and then to give an update like this last post!

Well, I won't ever have an issue trying to help you out sir. And if your ever my way I'd be happy to wet a line with you. Posts like that are very uncommon; I think we just believe people read our posts and follow what they want to without us knowing if we wasted our time or not. Nice to at least know.....

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Big Joshy

this thread is affecting my brain. I had a dream last night that I caught a 8.9lb bass on a chartreuse and silver manns baby 1-. The fight was pretty epic and the dream felt totally real. Funny thing is I had a backlash on my cast and the bass hit the bait while floating still on the surface.


----------



## crappielooker

Bummer on the backlash...lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Big Joshy said:


> this thread is affecting my brain. I had a dream last night that I caught a 8.9lb bass on a chartreuse and silver manns baby 1-. The fight was pretty epic and the dream felt totally real. Funny thing is I had a backlash on my cast and the bass hit the bait while floating still on the surface.


I actually have that fear whenever u have a backlash!

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Order placed!! 

(1) XCalibur Xr50 Real Craw 5/8oz 
Color: Nest Robber	In Stock	$6.99	

(3) XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait 5/8oz
Color: Chrome Black	In Stock	$6.99
Color: Foxy Shad	In Stock	$6.99
Color: Gold Black	In Stock	$6.99


(2) IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz
Color: Baby Bass	In Stock	$14.49
Color: Power Blue	In Stock	$14.49


(1) Rapala DT 4
Color: Bluegill In Stock	$6.79

(1) Rapala DT 6
Color: Hot Mustard	In Stock	$6.79

(1) Rapala DT 10
Color: Shad In Stock	$6.79


(2) Mann's Baby 1- Elite
Color: Baby Bass	In Stock	$4.29
Color: Bluegill In Stock	$4.29

(2) Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook
Color: Grey Ghost	In Stock	$4.29
Color: Pearl Chartreuse	In Stock	$4.29

(1) Mann's Baby -1 
Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow	In Stock	$4.49


(1) Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03
Color: Baby Bass	In Stock	$8.99

(1) Smithwick Limited Rogue 4.5"
Color: Nuclear Clown	In Stock	$5.19

(1) Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite 3/8oz
Color: Black Blue	In Stock	$6.99


(2) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 1/4oz
Color: Black/Blue	In Stock	$1.89
Color: Camoflauge	In Stock	$1.89

(1) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 3/8oz
Color: Pumpkin In Stock	$1.89

(1) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 1/2oz
Color: Watermelon	In Stock	$1.89


(2) Berkley Chigger Craw 4"
Color: Black Blue Flake	In Stock	$2.98
Color: Green Pumpkin	In Stock	$2.98


(1) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 3	In Stock	$1.99
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 4	In Stock	$3.98
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 5	In Stock	$3.98
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 6	In Stock	$3.98

(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk	In Stock	$3.99
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk	In Stock	$3.99
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #6 70lb Test 8pk In Stock	$3.99

SUBTOTAL:	$163.57
SALES TAX:	$0.00
UPS GROUND SHIPPING:	$0.00
Estimated Delivery:	Nov 7
ORDER TOTAL:	$163.57

I added in some treble hooks and split rings, to upgrade some of my older baits with cheep hooks. I hope they are the correct kind, and fit some of them! 
This might have a steep learning curve...

I still do intend to search out baits with quality hooks stock, from this point on... I think it's worth the extra cost involved.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I also have these on order:

(1) COTTON CORDELL RED FIN 5" CHR/BLACK BACK @ $5.99 each
In stock-Approx delivery Tue 11/05

(1) BOMBER SHALLOW DIVER LONG A 4 1/2" SILVER/WHITE/RED @ $5.79 each
Approx delivery Tue 11/05

I can't wait to see my baits! :Banane08:


----------



## brettsky225

Mr A, I actually witnessed that happen to a buddy of mine he was using a fluke and he got backlash and he was in the middle of fixing it and next thing you know his pole bent over and somehow he managed to get it in and it was about a 5 pound bass! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11

Talonman, you forgot a Roman Made Mother Swimbait

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Mother_Triple_Swimbait/descpage-RMMTSB.html

Seriously though... a great lure when the Bluegill are spawning, and all though the Summer is a Bluegill pattern swimjig... pair it up with a paddle tail swimbait and get ready for some ferocious hits. I like this combo below(gambler southern swim jig-bluegill/ keitech fat-prostaff special), but just make sure it has a orange bottom... the bluegills are darker early in the year, then they lighten up as the water warms and they lose the spawning darkness.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gambler_Southern_Swim_Jig/descpage-GSJ.html#multiview

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Keitech_Swing_Impact_FAT/descpage-KSIF.html#multiview

Did i really just post tackle ware house links LBF has the same stuff)


----------



## Talonman

Roman Made Mother Triple Swimbait - $424.99 !!! Gasp! 

I will have to take a pass on that one... 

Thanks for posting your jig and tail combo. My lure buying is not over yet, but will slow down quite a bit. I will keep them both in mind.

*Question:* I have numerous 'shallow runners' about to arrive.
This is my current Tray 2, for Shallow Runners...

Do I just pile the new arrivals in on top, or is it time to look at officially going to 7 tray status?? 
What would you do... 

I have plenty of room for my jigs and lip-less crank-baits.

I am considering consolidating my tray 4 down, and going to a tray and a half of shallow runners.
Tray 4 is my FlatFish and Spinners:


I used my flatfish in the Bordman River growing up in Traverse City Mich.

The Salmon liked um when they were running...
Along with eggs in small nylon bags (spawn sacks), on tiny 'egg hooks'...

We would all stand on the various bridges, and when you had one, you would yell 'fish-on' and we all would reel in. Then you had to make your way around the bridge, over the guard rail, and down the 'usually dirt' bank to a net-man.
Good times, and my dad would buy me hot-chocolate while we fished with the boys.
I loved those cold nights fishing with my dad. 

Salmon in the Boardman River, filmed in Traverse City Mich




Anyway, I haven't used my flatfish for years. 

I am considering moving the flatfish over to the 'retired box'.

Do you guys ever use flat-fish much, and would you consider them worthy to keep in your active tackle box?


----------



## Mr. A

Kinda funny that what you had happen to you happened to me earlier this year.

Go to Dick's, cabelas, BPS, where ever and stock up on trays. Here is what I did.

I got more trays than would fit in my BPS tackle bag/back pack, filled everything into as little space as possible. The result was major lost fishing time! Trying to untangle everything, every time I changed baits.

My solution was more trays. And a tray holder for the house. All the trays are labeled accordingly. Jigs, Small medium and large crank baits, top water, frogs, etc.

Then I bought a small over the shoulder wading bag and a few double sided trays that fit in it. I keep some general things in it that I use pretty much where ever I go. However, I change out the baits depending on where I go and what I am fishing for. Everything is neat and orderly and little time wasted pulling stuff out. Not to mention when you limit your selection to quickly learn patterns, what's working where, and if all else fails you become really good with the one bait that works for that trip!

Some version of that is what I would try IMO.

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

That sounds like good advice...

I am a bit of a neatness freak in my tackle box. I think I will take my flatfish out, and consolidate my spinners into less compartments.

If that does not give me visual satisfaction, new trays will be bought.

If I do opt to get new trays, my game plan is to buy them small enough to fit in my rod lockers in the boat. I think I can get by with only using one locker for rods, and the other for tackle.



SeanStone said:


> My top 4 lures of 2013 are (top 4 because I couldnt think of a 5th that even came close to these) in no particluar order.
> 
> Buckeye lure mop jig in black and blue w berkley crazy legs chigger craw trailer
> 
> Spro hollow body frog in chartreuse (live target hbf was a close contender though)
> 
> Berkley 4" crazy legs chigger craw texas rigged
> 
> Smacktackle flitterbait2 in black back shad
> 
> Its one thing to have a box full of baits, its another thing to have a box full of your favorite baits. I have 15 boxes of baits.....absolutely loaded to the top....and I literally threw the 4 baits mentioned above 90 percent of this year. Find what you like and stick with it. Im always amazed at how many different ways I can fish a bait. Good luck


I did grab (2) Berkley Chigger Craw 4" from TW...
Color: Black Blue Flake	
Color: Green Pumpkin	

And, I did just buy a complete set of the Flitterbait-2 tonight.
(1) Gizzard Gray
(1) Black Back
(1) Perch
(1) White
(1) Chartreuse
(1) Green Back

About $47 bucks, including delivery...









I hope they work for me that well!!


----------



## Talonman

I just can't help myself... Tackle buying is a sickness!! 

I saw the youtube video on the best shakey head jigs to buy.





I believe him... So I did!

(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Brown 2 $3.49 $6.98 
(3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/4 Brown 3 $3.49 $10.47 
(1) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Green Pump 1 $3.49 $3.49 
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Green Pump 2 $3.49 $6.98 
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/8 Green Pump 2 $3.49 $6.98 
(3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Watermelon 3 $3.49 $10.47 
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Watermelon 2 $3.49 $6.98 

Sub Total: $52.35 
Sales Tax: $0.00 
UPS Ground Shipping: $0.00 
Grand Total: $52.35


----------



## missionfishin

Talonman said:


> I just can't help myself... Tackle buying is a sickness!!
> 
> I saw the youtube video on the best shakey head jigs to buy.
> 
> Hooking Up with Shakey Heads - YouTube
> I believe him... So I did!
> 
> (2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Brown 2 $3.49 $6.98
> (3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/4 Brown 3 $3.49 $10.47
> (1) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Green Pump 1 $3.49 $3.49
> (2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Green Pump 2 $3.49 $6.98
> (2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/8 Green Pump 2 $3.49 $6.98
> (3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Watermelon 3 $3.49 $10.47
> (2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Watermelon 2 $3.49 $6.98
> 
> Sub Total: $52.35
> Sales Tax: $0.00
> UPS Ground Shipping: $0.00
> Grand Total: $52.35


i feel your pain, but you've got to stop. you cant get the economy to recover by yourself.....how much were those jigheads again?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

My only concern was to spend $50 bucks, to get the free delivery, rather then wasting the $7 dollars. 

They are pricey I guess, but they sound like good ones to have in the collection.


----------



## Talonman

SeanStone,

I looked into your Buckeye lure mop jig, and I like what I see....




Looks like an ideal swimming jig.






They are $4.59 each, so I cant buy too many...
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Buckeye_Mop_Jigs/descpage-BSMJ.html

Do you have a recommended weight to use with the 4" berkley crazy legs chigger craw?

I also just realized that I bought 2 packs of the regular berkley chigger craw...
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Berkley_Powerbait_Chigger_Craw/descpage-BPCN.html

Not the berkley crazy legs chigger craw, that you recommended. Rats! 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Berkley_Powerbait_Crazy_Legs_Chigger_Craw/descpage-BPCLC.html

I hope the regular 4" Berkley chigger craw is a good bait too.


----------



## Bad Bub

I prefer the original chigger craw...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

That is good news...


----------



## Talonman

Wow... smacktackle.com beat everybody sending out my Flitterbait2's.


And yes, they could use a hook upgrade.


----------



## 1basshunter

Talonman, your next must have is a BIG tackle box and may be a back brace.


----------



## ristorap

1/4 oz strike king red eye shad


----------



## Talonman

1basshunter said:


> Taionman, your next must have is a BIG tackle box and may be a back brace.


It is getting heavy for sure, but glad it is still growing. 

I will have to start packing for the trip, and not try to take everything in the boat with me.


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman,

I like watching River Monsters with Jeremy Wade every now and again. I once saw an episode where they filmed at his house while he was packing gear for his trip. I was in awe when they showed his gear.....it's kept in a separate huge garage, stacked floor to ceiling with rods reels, lures, parts, pieces, tools, gear, etc.

Your house will be like that one day. When it is, I'll give you a dollar admission just to take a tour and look around! 

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Wow... smacktackle.com beat everybody sending out my Flitterbait2's.
> 
> 
> And yes, they could use a hook upgrade.


Yeah. I'd say some split rings and a pair of wide gap trebles would do them well.... look great though! (This post sparked interest in the smack tackle baits for me, first time I've ever really looked at them. I'll have a few by spring!)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

They are size 6 hooks.

Glad to hear others may give these a try too. 

They do look good! 



Mr. A said:


> Talonman,
> 
> I like watching River Monsters with Jeremy Wade every now and again. I once saw an episode where they filmed at his house while he was packing gear for his trip. I was in awe when they showed his gear.....it's kept in a separate huge garage, stacked floor to ceiling with rods reels, lures, parts, pieces, tools, gear, etc.
> 
> Your house will be like that one day. When it is, I'll give you a dollar admission just to take a tour and look around!
> 
> Mr. A


Some day I might get that much tackle, but right now it's pretty much my 6 tray box, a box of plastics baits, and my ultra light box... 

If I start filling up my garage with tackle, the wife may start to register her opinion on the matter! We don't want that...


----------



## Talonman

TW order is in!!















Beauties for sure... 

Now to file them away neatly in my Tackle Box.


----------



## Talonman

So neat tackle storage is a big deal to me.
After the new arrival of lures, I had to re-arrange a few things.
My flat-fish were moved into my retired box for now.

Tray 1 frogs are unchanged.


My new improved Deep Divers.


My new improved Shallow Runners.


My new improved Jigs.


My new improved Jerk and spinners. (More on order still, so I will fill er up!)


My new improved Lip-less cranks.


I would like to thank all who participated in helping me pick out a few more winners for my Tackle Box. 

I can't help but feel the major upgrade!


----------



## Big Joshy

awesome, but your swimmin' image crank belongs in your shallow diver crank box not the jerkbait box.
Its a good 3-4ft crankbait.

And that will leave you more room to get some more "man size" jerkbaits for your jerkbait box. LOL


----------



## Talonman

Good call!! It will be done.


----------



## Talonman

In retrospect, I think I may have overbought on Shakey-Head Jigs a wee bit... 
There were (3) jigs in each pack, and I ordered 15.
I now have 45 of those suckers.

Live and learn!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Didn't know there was a such thing as too many jigs! I went through jigs like Charlie Sheen went through crack over the summer!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> In retrospect, I think I may have overbought on Shakey-Head Jigs a wee bit...
> There were (3) jigs in each pack, and I ordered 15.
> I now have 45 of those suckers.
> 
> Live and learn!



Trust me. If you spend any amount of time with a shakey head tied on, you'll use 'em... no such thing as "too many". If you don't want to carry them all at once, put a few in a ziploc bag and leave them at home and replenish your tackle box as needed. I have a big, drawstring bag that used to hold a big sleeping bag that is chocked full of hooks of every size and shape I use, tons of soft plactics, hard baits, spools of line, terminal tackle, etc.... that I keep at home and use as back up stock. When I order/buy things that I know I like and tend to use a lot, I order enough to at least get me through a full tournament season. I put what I think I may use over the course of a day or two in the boat, and the rest goes in that bag. When I get home from fishing, I replace what I've used/lost. So far, I've never ran out of anything that I needed on the water in a day. When tackle warehouse or whoever you order from runs their holiday sales, it's a great time to restock the reserve bag.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Thanks guys... Good advice, and glad I have them now.


----------



## Talonman

Well, I had to call Cabela's Customer Service today.

My 2 lures never arrived...

Products Ordered:
1 of 13-3473 COTTON CORDELL RED FIN 5" CHR/BLACK BACK @ $5.99 each
In stock-Approx delivery Tue 11/05

1 of 11-6807 BOMBER SHALLOW DIVER LONG A 4 1/2" SILVER/WHITE/RED @ $5.79 each
In stock-Approx delivery Tue 11/05

Dean told me they were sent out on the 29th, and to wait until next Monday or Tuesday to see if it shows up in the mail.

I clicked 'buy' on the 27th...
I want my "man size" jerkbaits... 

To me that's a loooong time to wait for an order. I was nice, and told him I would, but rather disappointed with Cabela's. I guess I should have not allowed standard mail to be my delivery method. 

TW and SmartTackle.com both smoke them bad with their speedy delivery.


----------



## Talonman

No Cabela's lures yet. 

Still grabbing a few last things...

I wanted some extra wide gap Owner Stinger hooks for my FlitterBait2's, and opted to go with size 6 in red.

I found when upgrading my current baits, I did have some size 2 treble hooks that do need upgraded, and I currently don't own any size 2's, so I took care of that...

Now learning more about split ring sizes... 
I never ordered any size 2's, which I also feel will be a good selection for the FlitterBait2's, so I grabbed a few of them.

I still wanted a few Buckeye Mop Jig's to try out...

And had to have 1 more 'Man Size' floater Jerk Bait, just to keep the order fun! 
That made er hit $50 for free delivery.


----------



## Jose'

Best lure you bought out of the whole lot..dt4 bluegill..My fishing buddy literally only throws crankbaits..all season..and I mean that's all he uses..90% of the time its a dt4..It actually annoys me when im trying everything else and of course hes up there cranking away..Then just hear him say..told ya to put that dt on..Your only mistake was only getting 1..and I recommend getting it in perch color as well.Have numerous pics of fish caught with that thing.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the post... 

Your picture reminds me of Aaron Martens, so I simply have to take your advice! 

You have successfully just forced 2 more of my lures into the 'retired' box for now.
Bad hooks and all...


And more importantly cleared out room for (2) more DT4's...


Now to decide on which 2 colors.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/rapala_dt_series_crankbait/descpage-rdt.html

The DT4 comes in:

Bluegill
Baby Bass
Bleeding Olive Shiner
Blue Shad
Firetiger
Helsinki Shad
Hot Mustard
Molting Blue Craw
Olive Green Craw
Parrot
Pearl Grey Shiner
Red Crawdad
Shad
Silver
Yellow Perch

As recommended one will be 'Yellow Perch', what would you select for the other? 

I am leaning toward Baby Bass, but mostly fish Alum so maybe a Firetiger would be a wise selection...

*Update:* I also just upgraded the hooks on a few baits today:


Before I was into upgrading my stock hooks, I actually was given some Rapala split-ring pliers as a gift from the wife. She thought they were for removing hooks out of the fish. I never used them until now, but sure glad I have them, because they do come in handy...

Tools of the trade, that I am now using...


----------



## Big Joshy

a wise choice on the retirement of those baits. maybe its just me but the more I fish the more I hate to carry baits that (if im being honest with myself) I will never use. I have a grocery sack of good baits i need to sell that work fine I just know I will never use them.


----------



## Talonman

Big Joshy said:


> a wise choice on the retirement of those baits. maybe its just me but the more I fish the more I hate to carry baits that (if im being honest with myself) I will never use. I have a grocery sack of good baits i need to sell that work fine I just know I will never use them.


Thanks!

The truth is I cant remember the last time I used either of them.

I would however put some serous time into 2 new DT4's.


----------



## Bad Bub

Big Joshy said:


> a wise choice on the retirement of those baits. maybe its just me but the more I fish the more I hate to carry baits that (if im being honest with myself) I will never use. I have a grocery sack of good baits i need to sell that work fine I just know I will never use them.


I have a 2 year rule. Every winter, I reorganize my stuff and take inventory. Anything that hasn't seen the water in 2 years gets put aside. When I'm done organizing, I decide between those that have been put aside which ones make it back in the boat. The ones that don't make the cut, either go to a "situational box", or shipped to either my dad or my tournament partner... now that I have a 3 year old son, I've given both of them fair warning that their supply line may be getting cut off in a few years. (I don't think my dad has bought a hard bait in 10 years... he's not gonna take this well)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

More good advice. 

And I wish I had a tournament partner too...


----------



## Bad Bub

fishmason said:


> WSOP is huge now, so are all the other events. Its really amazing! If you want to see some real crazy poker action come to any college campus, people are gamblin away tuition.


If mine doesn't straighten his act up soon, he'll be available on the cheap...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Put me on the short list!


----------



## Talonman

I must say that Cabela's just surprised me...

When I called last week looking for my lures that never arrived, they told me to wait until Tuesday to see if they show up in the mail.

Tuesdays mail has not arrived yet, but I just received an email from them...

Thank you for your recent order. We appreciate your shopping at Cabelas.com and hope that you had an enjoyable shopping experience. You will receive another e-mail at the time your order ships.

Products Ordered


1 of 13-3473 COTTON CORDELL RED FIN 5" CHR/BLACK BACK @ $5.99 each
In stock-Approx delivery Wed 11/20

1 of 11-6807 BOMBER SHALLOW DIVER LONG A 4 1/2" SILVER/WHITE/RED @ $5.79 each
In stock-Approx delivery Wed 11/20
Total

Merchandise = $11.78
Tax = $0.82
ORDER TOTAL = $12.60

Payment Types To Be Used On This Order

Exchange Credit = $12.60

I guess they are not waiting for my second call, or to see if today's mail will hold my missing lures, and are working on sending two more out to me.

*Impressive*, and they are back in my good graces once again. 
That was unexpected, and made me feel my small order was important to them too. Way to go Cabela's!!

I have also decided on my last two shallow runner spots to fill...
The first will be a DT4 in Yellow Perch...

And the other will be a Scatter-wrap in BlueGill...
Scatter Rap Crank - 2" - 5/16oz - 6-8ft - Floating
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Rapala_Scatter_Rap_Crank/descpage-RSCR.html#multiview

What a looker!


----------



## Talonman

I was scheduled to receive my latest TW order today, but UPS backed up my delivery date to Monday...

I guess the train went off the track in IL. Rats! 


I was looking for it to arrive all day, than finally gave up and went back to the tacking page to make sure it didn't say 'delivered'.

I was concerned that they gave it to the wrong house. I suspect that is what happened to my 'yet to arrive' mail sent Cabelas order from the 27th.


----------



## Bad Bub

Wow! I'm surprised they put that in the tracking... you'd think they would have some fancy code name for it... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Yes, thinking that they might want to keep that on the low down! 

I will look to see if it appears that my box took an impact wound.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Kind of admire it myself. As a business graduate, a completely honest interaction between companies and customers is the best approach to any service impediment IMO. Something that's very rare nowadays. Things have changed a lot recently in how companies view customer satisfaction, and show barely any resemblance to past American business logic!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Well, knowing the truth, I wont be complaining to them.
There were probably people hurt. My order is small potato's when considering that.
My FlitterBait2's will be just fine waiting for a hook upgrade until Monday.


----------



## Talonman

Today I received both of my Cabelas jerk baits in the mail, along with my UPS TW order... 



Replaced the hooks on one of my Jerk baits....


All boxed up and my tray is looking better now!


Jig tray is filling up too... 


I also upgraded my FlitterBait2's with red extra wide gap Owner Stinger's size 6 hooks...
And size 2 split-rings...

*Now they are officially fit for duty...*


----------



## Talonman

TW Black Friday Sale has officially started, and man-o is the site slow.
Must be 1,000,000,000 people on there. I had to keep hitting back, and refresh to get my browser to work there. Had a few server errors too, but got everything successfully into the cart, and checkout processed error free.

20% off right now on everything! 

This last order will fill my 6 trays up.
All other money will now go toward rods and reels.

(1) DT4 Yellow Perch

(1) Scatter Rap Crank - 2" - 5/16oz - 6-8ft - Floating
in BlueGill

(2) Lucky Craft LC RT Rattle In Crankbaits - $15.99
1.5 RT 2" 1/2oz 3-4ft Floating
TO Shad, TO Chart Blue

(1) Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" SKT Mini MR - $14.99 to $16.99
S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating
Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

(1) New Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
Citris nasty

(2) Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite - $6.99
Chartreuse White, White 3/8

(1) Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait - $15.99
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
Bluegill

(1) Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait - $12.99
LMB70D - 2.75" - 3/8oz - 5-7ft - Floating
Metallic Gloss

(1) Koppers Live Target Hollow Body Frog
55T Albino White

(1) Owner Treble hooks size 8
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk

(2) Rock N' Vibe 2.5" 1/2oz Sinking #6 Owner ST-36
Wounded Shad
Chartreuse Shade

Total $144.54

And I am officially out of the lure buying business for now.


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> And I am officially out of the lure buying business for now.


How about you let me know when you get into the lure selling business! 

Mr. A


----------



## pppatrick

strange how a "black friday" sale ends the friday before black friday. ha.


----------



## Talonman

I find that odd too.
Still wondering if there are better deals yet ahead...



Mr. A said:


> How about you let me know when you get into the lure selling business!
> 
> Mr. A


Sorry, keeping them all buddy!


----------



## DL07

With Thanksgiving so late this year T.W. decided to have there Black Friday sale early so it wouldn't interfere with the 25 days of Christmas sale they have.


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Talonman

Well I started to go into a panic...
I had thought that I had ordered 2 DT4's, rather than one. My parrot color was missing from my email.

The big concern was I thought I would still have one unfilled hole in my shallow runners. (Gasp!!)
That just wouldn't have sat right with me...

I have 6 spots to fill, and wanted (6) 2" baits.

Then I counted and found I did order 6. I then remembered removing the DT4 in Parrot, to pick up a Spro Baby Fat John 50 in Citrus Nasty.

The world is a fine place again. 
Emergency over.

My last (6) 2"ers are officially.

(1) DT4 in Yellow Perch

(1) Scatter Rap Crank - 2" - 5/16oz - 6-8ft - Floating in BlueGill.

(2) Lucky Craft LC RT Rattle In Crankbaits - $15.99
1.5 RT 2" 1/2oz 3-4ft Floating
In 'TO Shad' and 'TO Chart Blue'.

(1) Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" SKT Mini MR - $14.99 to $16.99
S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating
In Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

(1) New Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
In Citris nasty

I think that Spro is a looker: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Spro_John_Crews_Baby_Fat_John_50/descpage-SJCFJ5.html
And brand new in the 2013 ICAST.


----------



## pppatrick

i'm gonna start referring to my tackle splurging as "talonmaning" and "talonmaned". haha

i totally just talonmaned cabelas' bargain cave. they have a good deal on the Excalibur Edwin Evers jerkbaits, bagley bang-o's, jig heads and fish eagle ii spinning reels. the old lady is gonna kill me.


----------



## pppatrick

i forgot..

fireline crystal 20# and under for your spinning reels for a good deal.


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the info.


pppatrick said:


> i'm gonna start referring to my tackle splurging as "talonmaning" and "talonmaned". haha
> 
> i totally just talonmaned cabelas' bargain cave. they have a good deal on the Excalibur Edwin Evers jerkbaits, bagley bang-o's, jig heads and fish eagle ii spinning reels. the old lady is gonna kill me.


Sometimes you just have to go for it...


----------



## Igotgills2

I'll put my .02 in on the topwater. 

Don Ivino Baby bass splash-it. I have a few that have been hit so many times the finish is almost gone..... but they continue to crush it. Loop knot with a rear feather hook (small amount of crystal flash tied in) makes a difference too.


----------



## Talonman

My order arrived today!! 



Close up of the cranks...


With my last (And final) lure order now having arrived, I have officially filled all six of my trays up.
Exactly what I was hoping to do, with the help of this thread. Thanks all!

As my rather lengthy thread comes to an end, I would like to post my final results.
This is a summary of my 6 tray tackle box upgrade, and some of the advice that I took.

How tray 1, my Top Water baits was originally posted...



My current tray 1 (Only added 1 white frog):


*My thoughts:* Most of my top water lures have been Xcalibur Pop-n-Image or POP-R's.
I got started out on top water baits, using my Hula poppers. They are responsible for igniting my love for the top-water bite! Now all hooks and skirts have been upgraded on my Hula poppers. 

I just recently picked up my Spro's, Evolve Nervous Walker, and Koppers Live Target Hollow Body Frogs to try out. Looking forward to finding out how well they do for me!

I am happy with my top water tray, but still felt the need to add one white frog into the collection. I picked up one of the Koppers Live Target frogs, in just released color 'Albino White'.

Top water fishing is my current favorite style of fishing. 
The largest bass I ever caught, was on a Pop-n-Image in Michigan.

Some advice given...

(Speaking on one of his top 4 lures of 2013)
*SeanStone:* Spro hollow body frog in chartreuse (live target hbf was a close contender though)

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(1) Koppers Live Target Hollow Body Frog 55T
Color: Albino White


----------



## Talonman

How tray 2, my Shallow Runners, including both square bills and jerk baits was originally posted...

My latest additions in this tray were the:

(1) Strike King KVD HC Crankbait
KVD HC 1.5 2-1/4" 3/8oz Square Bill - Silent
Color: Bluegill

(1) Strike King KVD HC Crankbait
KVD HC 2.5 2-3/4" 5/8oz Square Bill - Silent
Color: Gizzard Shad

(1) Rapala Clackin Crank
CNC-53 2" 5/16oz 3-4ft Slow-Rising
Color: Helsinki Shad

All three were valued additions, but I still needed more...
Due to tackle growing pains, I unexpectedly ended up moving my jerk baits into my Spinner/Spoons tray... And dedicated this tray for my 'Shallow Runners' only.


My new tray 2, now Shallow Runners only:


*My thoughts:* I now love my shallow runner tray! I have so many new good looking baits to try out, that it will surely keep me busy all of 2014, just getting them all some time in the water...

It was apparent to me that we have some Mann's baby -1 fans on the site. Hoping soon to have some of my own stories to tell too, when using this fine bait. I know it has worked for others...

The Rapala DT 4 is another lure held in high regard at OGF, so I picked up a couple of them in the recommended colors of Bluegill, and Yellow Perch.

I also grabbed a couple Lucky Craft lures, A Spro Baby Fat John 50, and a Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill to try out. Lets hope they work as good as they look...

Advice given...

*Mr. A:* Mann's baby -1, Rapala DT series (4,6,10).
I have to say that the DT4 in bluegill has been my most productive lure this year!

*Bassbme:* The Baby 1 Minus is a great bait, the Baby Bass color is a good one, but I personally wouldn't go with the Red Craw color. If you are buying them from Tackle Warehouse (which is the best choice you have made already) go to the Baby 1 Minus Elite Series and get the Bluegill color. You won't disappointed.

*Big Joshy:* Manns baby minus 1.

*Jose':* Best lure you bought out of the whole lot..dt4 bluegill..My fishing buddy literally only throws crankbaits..all season..and I mean that's all he uses..90% of the time its a dt4..It actually annoys me when im trying everything else and of course hes up there cranking away..Then just hear him say..told ya to put that dt on..Your only mistake was only getting 1..and I recommend getting it in perch color as well. Have numerous pics of fish caught with that thing.

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(2) Rapala DT 4 Length 2", Weight 5/16 oz, Dive Depth 4 ft, Class Floating
Color: Bluegill
Color: Yellow Perch

(1) Rapala Scatter Rap Crank - 2" - 5/16oz - 6-8ft - Floating
Color: BlueGill

(1) Mann's Baby -1 
Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

(2) Mann's Baby 1- Elite
Color: Bluegill
Color: Baby Bass

(2) Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook
Color: Grey Ghost
Color: Pearl Chartreuse

(1) Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03
Color: Baby Bass

(2) Lucky Craft RT Rattle In Crankbaits
1.5 RT 2" 1/2oz 3-4ft Floating
Color: TO Shad
Color: TO Chart Blue

(1) Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" SKT Mini MR
S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating
Color: Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

(1) Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
Color: Citris nasty


----------



## Talonman

How tray 3, my Deep Divers was originally posted...

The latest additions to this tray were my:

(1) Rapala Clackin Crank
CNC-610	2-1/2"	5/8oz	10ft
Color: Silver

(1) Limited Edition Reef Runner
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop
I had to buy a Lund Fury to get this lure...
So I consider it to easily be the most expensive bait that I own. 

More info on the lure: "The Reef Runner 800 Series Deep Diver is a popular casting and deep-diving trolling lure. The Deep Diver is a rattling minnow imitator designed to deliver a wide erratic swimming action. This tournament winning "jerkbait" has a curved design and a rounded bill for diving. All 800 Series Deep Diver lures feature Reef Runner's premium high gloss chip-proof finish.
The body of the Deep Diver is 4¾" in length, the diving bill is 1 11/16". Total overall length is 6 3/16". It weighs 5/8 ounce and has two treble #4 hooks. On a normal cast, the Deep Diver will achieve a depth of 10 to 12 feet. Trolled it can obtain a maximum dive depth of up to 28'."



My new improved Deep Divers.


*My thoughts:* I do need a few good deep divers for both trolling behind the boat, and casting. What I need to do is invest in a rod set up for crank-baits, and spooled up with some fluorocarbon line, to really let these baits shine. So far I have only been a mono man.
That will soon change.

I think I have a decent deep diver selection, six of my baits are XCalibur.
Ive got 1 Fat Free Fry, 2 Fat Free Fingerlings (7-8'), 1 Fat Free Shad (12-15'), 1 Suspending Fat Free Shad, and 1 XCalibur Suspending Minnow?? ( Not sure what it's called. )

Not the best Deep Diving Crank tray in the world, but think I can manage to pull out a decent bait when needed... These puppies do take up some real estate in your tackle box, so it's not like you can have the same number to select from, as your 2" shallow runner baits.
Currently one tray worth of space is all I am willing to give them.
I figure a 6 tray tackle bag is a big enough for me! 

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(1) Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait
LMB70D - 2.75" - 3/8oz - 5-7ft - Floating
Color: Metallic Gloss

(1) Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating
Color: Hot Mustard

(1) Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating
Color: Shad

(1) Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
Color: Bluegill


----------



## Talonman

How tray 4, my FlatFish and Spinners was originally posted...

I have now moved my FlatFish into my 'retired' tackle-box.
I also condensed down my spinners, and then moved my JerkBaits into this tray.


My new improved tray 4, Jerks and spinners.


*My thoughts:* I was glad to have you guys rub my nose on the fact that most of my jerk baits were too small. I dare to think my catch rate may even go up a tad, now being able to throw a 4 to 5 incher. I also took the sound advice given, and selected 3 floaters, and only 1 suspending.
I love my new lures, and now feel much better equipped to deal with a hot jerk-bait bite!

Advice given...

*Big Joshy:* LOVE suspending jerkbaits like xcalubur eeratic shad, RC Stix, and just the classic Suspending Rogue.

*Carver:* I defiantly think you need some jerk baits, excellent cold water bait.

*bbx14:* With jerks, i'd take a rising one over a suspending one any day of the week. So much more you can do with a riser.

*Bassbme:* I love jerk baits, and suspending jerk baits are great under the right circumstances, but I wouldn't buy all suspending ones. Jerk baits that rise on the pause are more versatile. You may not be able to fish them as deep as a suspending bait, but you can fish them a lot shallower, and around cover a lot easier. I'd get 2 suspending and 2 rising baits. For the rising baits I'd suggest a good ole Bomber Long A, and a Cotton Cordell Red Fin. Both in the 4" - 4.5" size range. Owner Wide Gap Plus in the proper sizes are a definite must. Trust me..... you will love them. They are awesome hooks.

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(1) Cotton Cordell Red Fin 5" (High riding and extra bouyant)
Color: CHR/BLACK BACK

More info on the lure: "The Red Fin Minnow is a classic ''V-wake'' lure from Cotton Cordell that calls trophy bass to the surface. The Red Fin's hollow head design allows it to be twitched and worked on the surface like no other minnow lure. Quality components and a highly-detailed finish includes red markings to simulate gill plates add to the Red Fin Minnow's effectiveness."

(1) Bomber Long A B15 Shallow Diver Size: 4-1/2", 1/2 oz.
Color: Silver/White/Red

More info on the lure: "The long, slender profile and super-tight wiggling action of the streamlined Bomber Long A create a lifelike swimming motion. The internal rattles sound out in a loud rhythm to draw the attention of open water fish over long distances. Floats quickly while at rest to entice added strikes during a stop-and-go retrieve."

(1) Bagley BangOLure Jerk Bait 3/8oz (Floating)
Model BL5-BB: Genuine Balsa Wood, Classic Stick/Jerk Bait, 5 1/4", Dives 1-2 feet.
Color: Baby Bass

More info on the lure: "Jim Bagley&#8217;s first balsa bait - the Bagley BangOlure Jerbait is one of the original and most castable balsa stick bait on the market. Great as a surface lure, it will also dive down to 2 feet. Cast it, let it sit, and then rip it on the surface, the Bagley BangOLure has a wide, enticing wobble that bass can't resist."

(1) Smithwick Limited Rogue: Length 4.5", Weight 3/8oz
Dive Depth 0-6ft, Class Suspending, Hooks #6 Gamakatsu
Color: Nuclear Clown

More info on the lure: "Each Limited Rogue features Smithwick's "Limited" decoration, which includes scale backs, gill plates, predator eyes, metalized bodies and realistic features. The combination of refined paint schemes and bright plated bodies creates an unmatched lifelike depth and flash."


----------



## Talonman

How tray 5, my Lipless Cranks and Spoons was originally posted...

My latest addition to this tray was my:

(1) Rapala Clackin Rap
Length 2-1/2", Weight 7/16oz, Hooks #8, Class Sinking
Color: Firetiger



My current tray 5, Lipless Cranks and Spoons.


*My thoughts:* I appreciated getting the Lipless crank tip on 'Stick to the 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. sizes unless you are wanting them to get deep, fast'.
Also the tip on how the Xcalibur seems to run higher in the water column.
It helped me to select my baits for sure...

I also think the IMA Rock N' Vibes look the best, to me the fisherman, but also hope the fish like them as well as I do. They successfully caught my eye.

I am expecting good things out of my FlitterBait2's, and was impressed by SmartTackle's fish-catching video.

This tray IMO, received a much needed upgrade, and will be used by me quite often.
I am a Lipless Crank fan.

Advice given...

*Bad Bub:* Xcalibur XR rattle baits - Good, tough finishes, good hooks out of the box.
And I like the xcaliber rattle baits because they seem to have more resistance on the retrieve than most other lipless baits.
It helps to keep it higher in the water column and still allows you to get away with a heavier model for absolute BOMBING casts. 

*Bassbme:* As far as the lip less crankbaits you are planning on buying.... personally I'd nix the 3/4 oz. ones. They're great if you want to cast a long distance but long casts present a problem with lipless crankbaits if you're trying to fish them shallow. The problem is exacerbated with a heavy one. Depending on line diameter, a long cast can reduce the diameter of the spool to less than half of what it was before the cast, which will slow down your retrieve speed dramatically until the spool diameter starts building back up, through line retrieval. It is VERY hard to reel fast enough to keep a lipless crankbait shallow at the end of a long cast. Stick to the 5/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. sizes unless you are wanting them to get deep, fast.

*crappielooker:* Ima... I love em...

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(1) XCalibur Xr50 Real Craw 5/8oz 
Color: Nest Robber

(3) XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait 5/8oz
Color: Foxy Shad
Color: Chrome Black
Color: Gold Black

(4) IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz Sinking #6 Owner ST-36
Color: Power Blue
Color: Baby Bass
Color: Wounded Shad
Color: Chartreuse Shade

(Speaking on one of his top 4 lures of 2013)
*SeanStone:* Smacktackle flitterbait2 in black back shad.
The flitterbaits from smacktackle have hooks that are designed to bend with significant pressure... I think 12lb mono will bend the hooks. It was designed this way so you could fish it in tough areas like rocks and not lose your bait every cast. That's good in theory, but I wanted a stronger hook. I use them in open water allot so I didn't need the hook to bend.

I did order a complete set of the Flitterbait-2's.
(1) Gizzard Gray -- (1) Chartreuse
(1) Green Back -- (1) Perch
(1) Black Back -- (1) White
And upgraded them with red, extra wide gap Owner Stinger's size 6 hooks...
I used size 2 split-rings...


----------



## Talonman

How tray 6, my Jig tray was originally posted...



My current tray 6 for Jigs:


*My thoughts:* I do actually like fishing with a Jig allot. I have caught numerous fish just dragging one behind the boat, with a Trigger X trailer on. My jig collection has always been only adequate at best, but now with my recent additions, I think I will now be more likely to have the right jig for the job. I hope so anyway, and glad to have the new jigs in my collection.

I did load up on the Strike King Tour Grade Shakey Head jigs.
As Shakey Heads go... I think they are winners.

I am also excited to now have a few Z Man Original Chatterbait Elites. 
I will be giving them a good try-out for sure!

Advice given...

*Mr. A:* A bluegill colored Bitsy jig (I love them).

(Speaking on one of his top 4 lures of 2013)
*SeanStone:* Buckeye lure mop jig in black and blue w Berkley crazy legs chigger craw trailer.

Products ordered to upgrade this tray:

(1) Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig
Color: Grn Pump

(1) Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 3/8oz
Color: Camo

(1) Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 1/2oz
Color: Camo

(2) Buckeye Mop Jig 3/8oz
Color: Black/Blue
Color: Watermelon Red

(1) Buckeye Mop Jig 1/2oz
Color: Green Pumpkin

(3) Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite 3/8oz
Color: Chartreuse White
Color: White
Color: Black Blue

(2) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 1/4oz
Color: Black/Blue
Color: Camoflauge

(1) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 3/8oz
Color: Pumpkin

(1) Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig 1/2oz
Color: Watermelon

(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Brown
(3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/4 Brown
(1) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Green Pump
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Green Pump
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/8 Green Pump
(3) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 1/8 Watermelon
(2) S.K. Tour Grade Shakey Head 3/16 Watermelon


----------



## Talonman

Some other baits were suggested to me in this thread that I did not buy.
This was due mainly to my available tackle box space, and limited money.
Your input was appreciated, none the less!

Just for trivia, other odds and ends that I recently picked up...

Products ordered:

(1) Missile Baits D Bomb Green Pumpkin

(1) Yama 3" Senko Grn Pumpkin Bk Flk 3"
(1) Yama 3.5" Swim Senko Black
(1) Yama 4" Swim Senko Pumpkin Bk & Gn Flk
(1) Yama 4" Senko Black Blue Flk

(2) Berkley Chigger Craw 4"
Color: Black Blue Flake
Color: Green Pumpkin

(1) Owner Extra Wide Gap Treble hooks Size 2 in red ST-36.
(1) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 3
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 4
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 5
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 6
(3) Owner Extra Wide Gap Treble hooks Size 6 in red ST-36
(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hook Black Chrome Size 8

(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #2 45lb 16pk
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #6 70lb Test 8pk

(2) Kumho Reaper Keeper Worm Hooks 1/0

(2) VMC Spinshot Dropshot Hooks 1/0
(2) Mustad Double Wide KVD Drop Shot Hook 1/0
(1) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/4
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/8
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/16
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/8





Would you believe I now even have a new Terminal Tackle Utility Box going... Unbelievable.

Man-O, this tackle collection, and upgrading baits takes up some serous space man! 

I'm sure there are numerous other outstanding bates in the world, I however am now happy with ones I have. By the time I learn to fish all of these to their max potential, the new ICAST 2017 baits will be about ready for a Black Friday sale. Count me back in then!



*I hope this thread may help some others in picking out a few more lures.*
It did help me... Thanks again guys!


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Some other baits were suggested to me in this thread that I did not buy.
> This was due mainly to my available tackle box space, and limited money.
> Your input was appreciated, none the less!
> 
> Just for trivia, other odds and ends that I recently picked up...
> 
> Products ordered:
> 
> (1) Missile Baits D Bomb Green Pumpkin
> 
> (1) Yama 3" Senko Grn Pumpkin Bk Flk 3"
> (1) Yama 3.5" Swim Senko Black
> (1) Yama 4" Swim Senko Pumpkin Bk & Gn Flk
> (1) Yama 4" Senko Black Blue Flk
> 
> (2) Berkley Chigger Craw 4"
> Color: Black Blue Flake
> Color: Green Pumpkin
> 
> (1) Owner Extra Wide Gap Treble hooks Size 2 in red ST-36.
> (1) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 3
> (2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 4
> (2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 5
> (2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 6
> (3) Owner Extra Wide Gap Treble hooks Size 6 in red ST-36
> (1) Owner Stinger Treble Hook Black Chrome Size 8
> 
> (2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #2 45lb 16pk
> (2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk
> (2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk
> (1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #6 70lb Test 8pk
> 
> (2) Kumho Reaper Keeper Worm Hooks 1/0
> 
> (2) VMC Spinshot Dropshot Hooks 1/0
> (2) Mustad Double Wide KVD Drop Shot Hook 1/0
> (1) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/4
> (2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/8
> (2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/16
> (2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I now even have a new Terminal Tackle Utility Box going... Unbelievable.
> 
> Man-O, this tackle collection, and upgrading baits takes up some serous space man!
> 
> I'm sure there are numerous other outstanding bates in the world, I however am now happy with ones I have. By the time I learn to fish all of these to their max potential, the new ICAST 2017 baits will be about ready for a Black Friday sale. Count me back in then!
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope this thread may help some others in picking out a few more lures.*
> It did help me... Thanks again guys!


I like the D-bombs, but if you want something with a little bit more "kick" and "thump", the Bruiser baits Avenger is my favorite flipping bait made right now. Very consistent pack to pack, soft yet durable. Big enough to hold a big hook.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the tip...




Looks good for sure!


----------



## Bad Bub

I like the Damiki knockout as well, but some of the baits tend to have some "voids" in the pour. I can't say that it hurts their ability to catch fish, and the action on them are awesome for a big profile bait, but color selection is limited and the inconsistencies kinda mess with my O.C.D....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brettmansdorf

OK, read thru about 4 pages, just want to throw my $.02
Visually I didn't see... If I can pick 10 artificial baits, the ones I didn't see or notice mentioned are (grew up fishing in Ontario, so yes, more geared towards cold water species - you learn to work what you use)...

#18 Rapala (original) gold or white... Regardless of species - it works in certain circumstances, and can be used for several methods. Goto in the spring, especially if there is current.

J11 Rapala (original) gold... Tried and trusted - and shakes weeds in shallows well. A goto bait in my book.

Sonar Vibe baits - large blade, small body - I'm sure its been mentioned - but the size is always the key for me - roughly 1&7/8th inch - weight determines how its fished - I just always liked that size. These work, period. can be raw in color - I've not noticed a huge difference when color is added.

Size 3 rapala fat rap (mini) in crawdad. Kills the old saying of big lures catch bigger fish. 3 of the largest walleye and the largest smallie I've ever caught were on this micro...

In-Line spinner like a panther martin, #3 or 4 blade, prefer gold. Buy a smaller one for panfish.

Daredevle 2/5 oz weedless in hammered nickel and a 1oz standard red/white or black/white (red is better for big teeth fish, black for smaller teeth - again imho).

Jig n pig combos - but those are endless...

Everything else I saw.

CAREFUL... Do anything boxes can become LARGER THAN (usually life goes in here) your boat... Trust me, prior to going to species specific, the amount of tackle I would take (just in case) required a piggy backed trailer, or car top carrier... These days, I tend to be the guy with the least amount - I know what I like to throw, and I throw it. Or.. I know the likeliness of snagging all day, and bring lures NOT on my top 25 list - so if I loose them - so what...

Pick 35 lures - you won't be able to throw that many in a day - and if you know some of the conditions you will encounter - pick 3 from each approach/category and have a travel box... 

One side note - MUSKY... I'm as, if not more guilty, than most... We lovers of the toothed savage tend to believe a towed dingy is for storing gear...


----------



## Talonman

Good info...

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Talonman

Well, I thought I was done collecting new baits for a while, but I simply can't stop! 

I figured out a way to fit a few more lures in my trays.

I wanted 2 of the 'hot' colors in the DT-4, so I ordered a second.

How my Shallow Running tray was looking:


My current Shallow Runners:


Tray 2 - Shallow Runners:

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait
KVD HC 2.5 2-3/4" 5/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gizzard Shad

Heddon (Bill Dance) Swim' N Image
Depth: 1', Hooks: #6, Lure Weight: 7/16 oz, Size: 3"
(1) Color: Dance's Tennessee Shad

Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating
(1) Color: Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
(1) Color: Citris nasty

Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait
KVD HC 1.5 2-1/4" 3/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gold Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 4 Length 2", Weight 5/16 oz, Dive Depth 4 ft, Class Floating
(1) Color: Ike's Old School
(2) Color: Bluegill
(2) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Ike's Blue Back Herring
(1) Color: Ike's Demon
(1) Color: Ike's Smash
(2) Color: Parrot

Mann's Baby 1-Minus
(1) Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse
(1) Color: Grey Ghost

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Elite
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Minnow

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus
(1) Color: Crystal Fire Shad
(1) Color: Halo Autumn Brown 

Lucky Craft (RC) 1.5 RT Rattle In Crankbaits Length 2", 1/2oz, Depth 3-4ft, Class Floating
(1) Color: TO Shad
(1) Color: TO Chart Blue

Rapala Scatter Rap Crank - 2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Floating
(1) Color: BlueGill

Rapala Clackin Crank - 2", 5/16oz, (CNC-53 3ft deep) (CNC-55 5ft deep) Slow-Rising
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Firetiger (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Moss Back Shiner (CNC-55)

Rapala Fat Rap - Depth 3' to 5', 5/16 oz., Two No. 4 hooks 
(1) Color: Perch


----------



## Talonman

My Deep runners also had a few additions:

Also had to retire a Fat Free Shad due to a chipped bill.

Was:


Current:


Tray 3 - Deep Divers:

Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating
(1) Color: Hot Mustard

Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating
(1) Color: Shad

Rapala Shad Rap
(1) Color: Perch
(1) Color: Crawdad
(1) Color: Gold Alburnus

Rapala Jointed Shad Rap
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Red Crawdad

Rapala Clackin Crank
CNC-610 2-1/2" 5/8oz 10ft
(1) Color: Silver

XCalibur
(1) Fat Free Fry
(2) Fat Free Fingerlings (7-8')
(1) Suspending Fat Free Shad
(1) Suspending Minnow

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating
(1) Color: Baby Bluegill

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating
(1) Color: Green Sunfish

Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait
LMB70D - 2.75", 3/8oz, 5-7ft, Floating
(1) Color: Metallic Gloss

Yo-Zuri 3DB Series Shad
Length 2-3/4", Weight 3/8oz, Suspending, 0-6ft depth
(1) Color: Prism Shad

Bagleys Bass N Shad
(1) Color: Shad on White

Cotton Cordell Wally Diver
(1) Color: G finish Chartreuse
(1) Color: Fluorescent Red/Black

Limited Edition Reef Runner ( 800 Series Deep Diver )
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
(1) Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop


----------



## Talonman

Jerks and spinners changes...

Was:


Current:


Added in:
Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6
(1) Color: Perch
(1) Color: Yellow Perch

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Shad 2-1/2", 1/4oz, 4-6ft, Hook size 8
(1) Color: Firetiger
(1) Color: Rainbow Trout


----------



## 10fish

After 25 years of hoarding lures , I have learned a few things.

Buy these and put in each box- Bullfrog Anti-Rust Emitter Strips

Big fan of Blue Fox #2 spinners all gold and all silver

Store them inside in the winter

Keep a log book of what you have- I have doubled and tripled up by accident 

And my favorite- donate or share. Over the years I have given many a lure to my son , nephews, friends , friends kids. It's really cool to see a kid with the little single tray tackle box and letting them pick one from a monster collection. Might sound silly but I really get a kick out of their reaction when I ask one of the kids if they want to pick a lure to take and add to their box. Then of course there is the enjoyment of watching them pour over the lures looking for that "special" one. Of course that also helps justify going shopping again  

You have a great collection, best of luck and welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Talonman

Some good advice...

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Northern1

Talonman, thank you for this thread. Lots of great info from experienced anglers. But most of all, thank you because I showed it to my wife and she now doesn't think the modest amount of lures and baits I buy are such a big deal! 

I only fish for bass through the BKFT in the Kayak/Canoes section of the forum, but when I do I like fishing chatterbaits a lot. I use big joshys as trailers on them, and they get pounded. Also, a simple texas-rigged chigger craw dropping it into weed-bed holes is downright deadly. Also, 3.25 joshys will get you some nice large mouth bass. I get them from the shores while fishing for saugeye on a regular basis during daylight hours. I haven't seen any in your boxes, but you should really consider getting them. 3.25s aren't in stock right now but will be sometime soon, although 2.75s still work well. Just match the proper color of water with the lures you plan on using for a higher rate of success.

One of the things I found out this year on an earlier thread was that I was at a disadvantage because of the rod and reel setup I was using. I used a cheaper walmart rod, and I have never spent more than $40 on a nice rod before. Well I went out and bought a couple of St. Croix avid rods for different presentations. I have taken them out and they are awesome, night and day diffference. You can have all of the nice lures in the world, but you might be missing bites if your setup isnt getting it done.


----------



## Talonman

Glad I could help out with the wife on the bait buying thing. 

I cant believe what a joy it is for me to look into my new improved tackle box...
compared to how it looked at the beginning on the thread.

I will be putting my new baits to work in both Ohio, and Mich this year.

I just have confirmed my fishing week vacation in June, and so have the others that I normally go with. Deposit sent, the cabin is mine!!

I am so looking forward to some clear water Michigan fishing on 3 connected lakes...
With my own cabin and dock just for me!

Put in once, and battle all week living with your eyes staring at your ever ready boat, just waiting to launch. Oh yeah!


----------



## Northern1

Well, you've got the motive and the methods to slay 'em. Congrats on a nice box of tackle and a nice set up.


----------



## Talonman

Thanks!  

Oh, and my vacation week is already approved at work too.

By the way... back on page 4 of this thread, when Buckeye Mop Jig's were being discussed, I found some videos about them and the man was recommending to use 1/4oz as swim Jigs. When I first ordered mine I only picked up 3/8 and 1/2oz Jigs. I have now ordered (3) 1/4oz jigs to try out too. 

My Buckeye Mop Jig supply now looks like this:
(1) 1/4oz Color: Brown/Orange
(1) 1/4oz Color: Watermelon Red
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Chartreuse
(1) 1/2oz Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) 3/8oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 3/8oz Color: Watermelon Red

Please allow me the luxury of posting my latest shots of all 6 trays back to back, with no text in between...
I want to stare at it until my vacation!

** Click the top of each picture to make it full size **

Tray 1









Tray 2









Tray 3









Tray 4









Tray 5









Tray 6









I think I am ready!!


----------



## Talonman

Good news for me! 

I just figured out by moving my spinners into my Jig tray, and out of my Jerk Bait tray, I can pick up a few more baits.

I had to double up a few jigs in one slot, but all and all, it's still not too bad to pull put what I need...










Now with my spinners out...








I can buy (2) more 4 to 5" floating Jerk baits, probably need some natural finishes this time... 

Currently looking at picking up (2) of these:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Megabass_Ito_Vision_110_Squarebill_Jerkbait/descpage-MBVSB.html
Not sure on color yet. Maybe GG. Gill and Perch.
They are so skinny, I almost think 3 would fit nicely in my long tray slot?? Not sure...
If three would fit, I would also grab the 'M Power Reaction' color.

Also want (2) more Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Rapala_BX_Balsa_Extreme_Jointed_Minnow/descpage-RBEJM.html#multiview
I need (1) Smelt color, and (1) Gold Shiner.

If I can find one, I bet I could fit 1 more jointed Rapala minnow in with my gold one in the tiny single space?


----------



## kparrott154

I picked up some 4.5" rebel stick baits from overstock bait and tackle for $1.88 if you are looking for a bit that's not going to break the bank of you lose it.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the tip, but I think I have my mind made up now... 

My order will be:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Megabass_Ito_Shiner/descpage-MBISN.html#multiview
Megabass Ito Shiner - Length 4.5", Weight 1/2oz, Hook #4, Depth 8-9ft. (Suspending)
(1) Color: GG. Perch

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Mega...rebill_Jerkbait/descpage-MBVSB.html#multiview
Megabass Ito Vision 110 Squarebill - Length 4.35", Weight 1/2oz, Depth 6-7ft. (Floating)
(1) Color: GG. Gill

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Rapala_BX_Balsa_Extreme_Jointed_Minnow/descpage-RBEJM.html
Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6.
(1) Color: Smelt
(1) Color: Gold Shiner

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gama...nk_Round_Bend_Treble_Hook/descpage-GSSTH.html
Gamakatsu Magic Eye Round Bend Treble Hook (Short shank)
(2) Size 6 12pk

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Owner_Stinger_Treble_Hook_3X_ST-56/descpage-OST3X.html
Owner Stinger Treble Hook 3X ST-56 (Short shank)
(2) Size 2 7pk
(2) Size 4 8pk

Estimated Order Total: $122.90

I figure I will move my Smithwick Limited Rogue in the Nuclear Clown color, into the same slot as my new GG. Perch Megabass Ito Shiner, as both are suspending class baits.

That will give me (2) 'Big Boy' Suspending Jerkbaits...

And (4) 'Big Boy' floating...

Cotton Cordell Red Fin - CHR/BLACK BACK
Bomber Long A B15 - Silver/White/Red
Bagley BangOLure Jerk Bait - Baby Bass
Megabass Ito Vision 110 Squarebill Jerkbait - GG. Gill

Probably a healthy ratio of Floaters to Suspenders...
This will also scratch my itch for some more natural looking jerks. 

I will just line up the 4 floaters on the left side of my tray, so its easy to remember.
My 2 suspenders will go top right.

I wish TW had those old school jointed Rapala minnows.
I would buy one.


----------



## Talonman

Just placed an order at TW...  

(1) Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow Gold Shiner 3.5"
(1) Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow Smelt 3.5"
(1) Megabass Ito Shiner GG. Perch
(1) Vision 110 Squarebill GG. Gill
(2) Gamakatsu Short Shank Treble Size 6
(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 4 8pk
(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 2 7pk 

The Vision 110 Squarebill in GG. Gill is back-ordered until Feb 2nd.


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman: "Ok, I don't need anymore lures. Got Thr last shipment today"

Us: "sweet, well have to get together if you decide you don't need some of the ones you have."

Talonman: "Well, I rearranged my tackle and got rid of a few lures I don't use. I now have half an empty Plano box. On the bright side I just bought several million dollars worth of terminal tackle!"

Us: "Sweet man, did you ever look at that lure I told you about?"

Talonman: "Sure did, thanks everyone. I baught several of each, two extra trays to fit them all, and some more plastics I found at TW."

Today's post now brings us full circle as Talonman has started to stock up for yet another season, before the next season even came let alone went.

What I have learned is that every open space in Talonman's trays costs him about $197.46, at least 3 cubic feet of storage at his house, .85 cubic feet of storage on his boat, and 268 additional posts on this thread!

I admire the man really! 

Mr. A


----------



## Jose'

I had to laugh when I seen him post details of yet another purchase in his never ending quest for a full tackle box..And to think its only Jan. still..lots of winter left..Hell bass pro hasn't even had there spring sale yet.. Can't wait to see the order details on that one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Guilty as charged!

This order will fill me up on baits for sure.


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> This order will fill me up on baits for sure.


We'll revisit this post after the afore mentioned BPS spring clearance, another few weeks of winter boredom causing you to rearrange your tackle, and the fact that it's really a never ending itch! LOL

On the flip side, I bet you kill it on the water this year. I have no doubt you'll be slinging lures in hopes at losing one and needing to fill the realestate! I hope I get too see it! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Count on pictures, and fishing reports.

I was in Johnstown yesterday, and while getting my oil changed I struck up a fishing conversation with the guy behind the counter. He asked if I wanted to join a local Bass Club. I told him yes and gave him my contact info. They meet right in Johnstown which is about 7 miles from my house. He has a Ranger, and the main dude runs a Triton so these guys probably know their stuff...

Looking forward to a year of fishing, and learning. Might even go out on one of the high-end boats with my new found friends? 

I have never fished from an official Bass Boat.


----------



## Talonman

You guys are right... I cant stop buying tackle.

I heard about the amazing Black Dog Shellcracker G2's, and had to have 3...






Also picked up a tray to put them in. I hope it fits in my tackle bag, in one of the side slots...

My order:









Last order is in except the back-ordered Magabass Vision 110 Squarebill in GG. Gill.


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman, check your PM's.

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

My final Jerk Bait arrived today... 

Jerk Tray upgrade complete!










If the apocalypse hits, all of us Lure Preppers will be set.


----------



## Talonman

I needed a few more plastics, along with some proper 5 and 6 swim bait hook sizes.

While I was there, I couldn't resist picking up the last G2 ShellCracker that I didn't have yet. Now I will have all 4 that are currently made.










My new Swim Bait tray on order will fit into the large outside pocket of my Tackle Box.








Those large 4 corners are just begging for 4 G2's!


----------



## Talonman

New Tackle arrival update... 

Updated my Terminal Tackle tray, and my hook collection is looking better.
I also removed the lead, and picked up some glass beads, for that different 'tink' sound when using bullet weights.
The beads I already had were plastic...










Next, I am relieved to report that my first G2 arrived, and it JUST fits in the small size tray that I ordered.









Actually, when closed, it shouldn't shake around too much...









Probably a good thing when you consider that this tray, will be stored standing on it's side.









Needless to say, I was glad that it officially fit in the large pocket of my tackle box.
I love it when a plan comes together... 

I have now also graduated to 3 box status on my plastics:

Bass - Impact Fats - and Ultra Light:


----------



## legendaryyaj

Welcome to the club...the one where you use fishing as an excuse to become a collector and hoarder. 

I remember the days when I was as enthusiastic as you. Starting up is always fun.


----------



## Talonman

It is... It is...


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> It is... It is...


Some time ago we started a "Fish-a-holic" thread. We now meet on the local shores of the closest body of water. Your welcome to show up and be a part of the club.

Early intervention is best, but it's never too late to join! 

Mr. A


----------



## Intimidator

Keitech has some Fantastic NEW colors coming out in March....you can view them on the right of the home page under SITE NEWS, at www.keitechusa.com 





Talonman said:


> New Tackle arrival update...
> 
> Updated my Terminal Tackle tray, and my hook collection is looking better.
> I also removed the lead, and picked up some glass beads, for that different 'tink' sound when using bullet weights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I am relieved to report that my first G2 arrived, and it JUST fits in the small size tray that I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when closed, it shouldn't shake around too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good thing when you consider that this tray, will be stored standing on it's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was glad that it officially fit in the large pocket of my tackle box.
> I love it when a plan comes together...
> 
> I have now also officially graduated to 3 box status on my plastics:
> 
> Bass - Impact Fats - and Ultra Light:


----------



## Bad Bub

You're gonna love those bass mafia boxes!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Talon
 Keitech also has some new colors of their Salty Core Stick, that you can check out. 
I didn't see them yet in your boxes!lol


----------



## Talonman

Thanks for the tip...

Looking now!

I like the 'Electric Blue & Chartreuse 450', and 'Sun Gill 453' the best.

I haven't heard a peep about their Salty Core Stick baits.
They do look good...


----------



## Talonman

Bad Bub said:


> You're gonna love those bass mafia boxes!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It is a quality box, and I just realized that it can actually fit in any one of the 3 outside pockets in my tackle box.
I think I may be ordering at least 1 more.

I may need it for hooks. My size 4 and 5 Keitech swim bait hooks wont fit in these.


Thinking a second small bass mafia would fix me up...


----------



## Talonman

New order placed!


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> New order placed!


Your next order should include a shed. Just sayin', personally I envy you. I am saving my pennies to make a BPS trip. Just got the spring catalog in and I'm itching!

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

1 shed added to my list! 

I figure the inhibitor Pro Chips should keep my trays dry, and hooks sharp.
1 more small bait casket for another outside pocket of my tackle box.
Shad Wrap size 5 and 7 were on my list...
The Avenger was another recommendation to me.
The Weed Demons are my first Walk The Dog type baits...

Looks decent...





I just needed some size 3 treble hooks.

And I wanted to try out some official swim jigs.
The Dirty Jigs looked good too.


----------



## Bad Bub

I love the avengers!!!
And the California swim jigs are a BIG jig. I use either a 5"yum money minnow or a reaction innovations skinny dipper for a trailer depending on how deep I want it to run. Dirty jigs are about the nicest production jigs you can buy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sisezz73

The Teckel frog is the same mold as the hard to find Swamp Donkey! Great frog bait I believe.


----------



## Talonman

Bad Bub said:


> I love the avengers!!!
> And the California swim jigs are a BIG jig. I use either a 5"yum money minnow or a reaction innovations skinny dipper for a trailer depending on how deep I want it to run. Dirty jigs are about the nicest production jigs you can buy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the info... 

Do you split the pinchers on the Avengers, or just leave them connected?

Looking forward to the Dirty Jigs too.
Next time I will probably pick up a few non-California Dirty swim jigs to try.


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Do you split the pinchers on the Avengers, or just leave them connected?
> 
> Looking forward to the Dirty Jigs too.
> Next time I will probably pick up a few non-California Dirty swim jigs to try.


I split them. I like the kick. If I want something to glide I use a sweet beaver.
Check out the revenge swim jig as well. The detail in their jigs are unmatched for clear water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Man, they are lookers for sure...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Revenge_Swim_Jig/descpage-RSWJG.html

I can see I will need a few 1/4oz.

Now to figure out the hot colors to order!


----------



## Bad Bub

Chartreuse shad is my favorite shad imitation, and the bluegill pattern is tough to beat. It matches up with the "sun gill" little dippers perfectly.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Sounds like two winning colors to me... 

Man, glad I ordered my G2's when I did...

Now, all 4 colors are back-ordered: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Black_Dog_Small_Shell_Cracker_G2_/descpage-BDSM.html


----------



## Talonman

I just contacted Tackle Warehouse to ask if the G2's arrived on the 22nd, like the web page indicates...

Answer: We have not received any updates from Black Dog, so the estimated arrival date is basically uncertain.

Thinking about calling Black Dog and try and cheer-lead them into a TW delivery.

*Update:* Just wrote Black Dog to ask when the promised 22nd G2's bound for TW, actually will make it out the door...

I also made sure they saw my 'click buy' date: *Fri, Feb 7, 2014 ***

Looking forward to how they respond.

Update about 5 minutes later: Hi Scott,
These should arrive the first week of March. Sorry for any inconvenience and thanks for your patience.
Jeremy

My response: Thanks for the response Jeremy, It's your fault that the G2 is so popular.
You guys simply made it catch too much fish!
Thanks again, and love Black Dog Baits.


----------



## Talonman

Today I received a few new baits... 










I think the new tray will be for my skinny deep divers:









Rapala Shad Rap
(1) Color: Gold (size 5)
(1) Color: Perch (size 6)
(1) Color: Crawdad (size 6)
(1) Color: Shad (size 7)
(1) Color: Gold Alburnus (size 7)

Rapala Jointed Shad Rap
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Red Crawdad

Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait
LMB70D - 2.75", 3/8oz, 5-7ft, Floating
(1) Color: Metallic Gloss

Yo-Zuri 3DB Series Shad
Length 2-3/4", Weight 3/8oz, Suspending, 0-6ft depth
(1) Color: Prism Shad

Cotton Cordell Wally Diver
(1) Color: G finish Chartreuse
(1) Color: Fluorescent Red/Black

Limited Edition Reef Runner ( 800 Series Deep Diver )
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
(1) Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop

Not sure what the green bait is in the lower right hand corner, or the rainbow colored bait under the Lund.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Joes Flies spinners in the 1/4oz Super Striker size. My favs are the Muddlers. Panther Martin makes nice little spinners also, but I prefer the Joes Flies. They'll spin at even the slowest of retrieves it seems. The Aglias blades are too heavy to do the same I feel. Grew up on Aglias, now live off the Joes Flies! They actually don't get a lot of action these days but I and the fish seem to get in a mood.. And those smaller spinners can really turn on!

Ooo, I like that Bass Mafia box heh.. Anyone want to start a Saugeye Mafia with me?? lol


----------



## Talonman

Itching to click buy again... 
Still waiting on my (3) back-ordered G2's...

Mondays Wanted List:

Strike King Rage Tail Shad 5pk Length 2.25" - $4.99
(1) Color: Pearl

Mend-It Glue - $0.99
(2) Little Brother 1/40oz 

(1) Owner Weighted Twistlock CPS Hook 3pk 4/0 1/8oz - $4.99

Yum Money Minnow 5" - $8.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse Back

Reaction Innovations Skinny Dipper 7pk - $4.99
(1) Color: California 420

Dirty Jigs Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.29
(1) Color: Bayou Bluegill
(1) Color: Summer Craw

Revenge Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.79
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Reaction Innovations Little Dipper 3.5" 9pk - $4.89
(1) Color: Booty Sweat
(1) Color: Sungill

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 4.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Sun Gill 453
(1) Color: Electric Blue & Chartreuse 450

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Chartreuse Lime
(1) Color: Yellow Perch

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Sexified Chartreuse Shad

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Chrome Treuse Shad


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

So how you going to decide what to use? lol.. How long do you usually give a new bait before switching? And under what circumstances?


----------



## Talonman

In Michigan on my vacation, I will go with more natural colors due to the clear water.

On Alum, with it's darker water, brighter colors...

Cold weather:
Chatterbaits, Shad wraps, MegaBass 110 or their Ito Shiner, Swim Jigs...

Warmer weather crank baits...

Post spawn G2 Shellcracker hunting for fry...

I will fish any bait 30 minutes or more usually, unless the other guy in the boat is killing me with a hotter color or bait. 

Also listening to Bad Bub. I don't know why, but I think that dude has some good info! *He is on the inside track with the fish.*

My wanted list is growing again too.

The boys tell me I need some 'Trick Worms' to throw on my Shakey Head jigs.

These are some of the best options:

Missile Baits Fuse 4.4" - $3.99

Zoom Finesse Worm 4.5" - $3.79

Big Bite Baits Jeff Kriet 4.5" - Squirrel Tail Worm - $2.99 to $3.49

Davis Baits Aaron Marten's Series Shaky Worm 6" - $3.59

Zoom Trick Worm 6.5" - $3.99

They also tell me that my Shakey Head jigs are OK, but...

"Also shakey heads that stand up like the custom cast "the closer" shakey head, Gary Dobyns himself uses them. "

TW does not sell them, so that's a problem for me. I will probably end up taking a pass on that one. I wish TW had them, I would grab some for sure.

Is there another killer stand up shakey head sold at TW?

The expert on the Strike King Rage Tail Shad also told me to change my color to the best... Smokey Shad!! He was firm on this.

I will take his advice.


----------



## Talonman

I still need advice on the best hook to use for the Strike King Rage Tail Shad.
The expert has not gotten back to me on this.

Still currently ordering his recommended size of 4/0 hook, but don't know if they should be weighted or not.

(1) Owner Weighted Twistlock CPS Hook 3pk 4/0 1/8oz - $4.99

If anybody knows the best hook to fish these, please set me straight.

It's ordering day after all!


----------



## Jose'

I threw them last year with that size hook..but no weight. You won't need the weight they're fairly heavy themselves and I had no trouble throwing them far with baitcasting gear.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Alter said:


> Very unlikely that I can be there in body but I'll be there in spirit!
> 
> Since I live in Cleveland now I only get back to SW Ohio every once in a while to visit the family and do some fishing with dad. I'll pass the info on to pa, he might be able to make it if his health allows. We've both been lucky enought to speak with Crash in the past and he's always been a great source of information.
> 
> Steve


Ditto. You want them to stay on top, like a buzzbait. I throw them on a 7'mh baitcaster with 50# braid minimum and have no problem launching them deep into the pads.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

No idea why it quoted that post....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Jose' said:


> I threw them last year with that size hook..but no weight. You won't need the weight they're fairly heavy themselves and I had no trouble throwing them far with baitcasting gear.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks!! No weight will be used.


----------



## Talonman

Ordered:

Strike King Rage Tail Shad 5pk Length 2.25" - $4.99
(1) Color: Smokey Shad

Mend-It Glue - $0.99
(2) Little Brother 1/40oz

Dirty Jigs Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.29
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Black & Blue

Revenge Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.79
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Sexified Chartreuse Shad

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Chrome Treuse Shad

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad
(1) Color: Yellow Perch

Owner Weedless Wacky Hook 4pk 1/0 - $4.99

Gary Yamamoto Sugoi Hook 3/0 - $5.98

Yum Money Minnow 5" - $8.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse Back

Missile Baits Fuse 4.4" - $3.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Blue


----------



## Mr. A

Love me some DT's! 

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Man, the DT 6'es are now mostly sold out...

Nothing like a Classic win to sell some baits. 

Now that I cleaned all of my skinny deep divers out into one of my side trays, I do have room for 2 more DT6es, and my 2 new 6th Sense baits.

Pro tip: The Gary Yamamoto Gamakatsu Sugoi hook does a much better job in three areas over the Gamakatsu EWG, First, and most importantly, the hook point is higher than the eye, so when you set the hook the point catches flesh faster. You get much better hookups. Second, the point shank of the hook has a bend that keeps bass hooked better which is especially helpful when a big bass comes to the surface and shakes her head. Third, the bend at the eye holds soft plastic baits in position much better.


----------



## Talonman

Still wanting to try out more plastics....

Ordered:

Roboworm Straight Tail Worms - $3.49 to $3.79
(1) Color: Prizm Perch
(1) Color: Warmouth

Yamamoto Kut Tail Worm 5" - $4.99 to $7.49
(1) Color: Watermelon Bk & Rd Flk

Berkley Havoc Larry Nixon Bottom Hopper Jr. 4.75" 15pk - $2.99
(1) Color: Black Emerald
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

Power Team Lures 5" Finicky Tickler 12pk - $3.89 to $3.99
(1) Color: Junebug

Hag's Tornado 5" - $4.19
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

Strike King Rage Twin Tail Menace Grub - $4.99
(1) Color: Watermelon Red Flk

Reaction Innovations Skinny Dipper 7pk - $4.99
(1) Color: California 420

Reaction Innovations Little Dipper 3.5" 9pk - $4.89
(1) Color: Booty Sweat
(1) Color: Sungill

Missile Baits Fuse 4.4" - $3.99
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

Zoom Finesse Worm 4.5" - $3.79
(1) Color: Watermelon Purple Flake

Big Bite Baits Jeff Kriet 4.5" - Squirrel Tail Worm - $2.99 to $3.49
(1) Color: Pumpkin Green Pepper

Davis Baits Aaron Marten's Series Shaky Worm 6" - $3.59
(1) Color: Aarons Magic

Zoom Trick Worm 6.5" - $3.99
(1) Color: Watermelon Magic

Owner Weedless Wacky Hook 4pk 1/0 - $4.99
Size 1/0


----------



## Talonman

Order is in !!










Hooks have been filed away...


















My shallow runners had to take on my Snag Proof Weed Demons from the last order...








Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 2.5 2-3/4" 5/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gizzard Shad

XCalibur (Bill Dance) Swim' N Image - $4.99
Depth: 1', Hooks: #6, Lure Weight: 7/16 oz, Size: 3"
(1) Color: Dance's Tennessee Shad

Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating - $14.99
(1) Color: Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

Strike King Red Eye Rattling Crankbait 2"
(1) Color: Orange Craw

Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50 - $6.79
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
(1) Color: Citris nasty

Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03 - $10.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 1.5 2-1/4" 3/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gold Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 4 Length 2", Weight 5/16 oz, Dive Depth 4 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Ike's Old School
(2) Color: Bluegill
(2) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Ike's Blue Back Herring
(1) Color: Ike's Demon
(1) Color: Ike's Smash
(2) Color: Parrot

Mann's Baby 1-Minus - $4.99
(1) Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook - $4.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse
(1) Color: Grey Ghost

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Elite - $4.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Minnow

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus - $4.99
(1) Color: Crystal Fire Shad
(1) Color: Halo Autumn Brown

Lucky Craft ( Rick Clunn ) 1.5 RT Rattle In Crankbaits Length 2", 1/2oz, Depth 3-4ft, Class Floating - $15.99
(1) Color: TO Shad
(1) Color: TO Chart Blue

Rapala Scatter Rap Crank - 2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Floating - $8.29
(1) Color: BlueGill

Rapala Clackin Crank - 2", 5/16oz, (CNC-53 3ft deep) (CNC-55 5ft deep) Slow-Rising - $9.88
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Firetiger (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Moss Back Shiner (CNC-55)

Vintage Rapala Fat Rap - Depth 3' to 5', 5/16 oz., Two No. 4 hooks - $5.99
(1) Color: Perch

Matzuo America Rattlin' Square Bill
(1) Color: Firetiger

Rapala Shallow Shad Rap - SSR05, 2", 3/16oz, (Hook size 6)
(1) Color: Shad

Snag Proof Weed Demon - $3.89
(1) Color: Black
(1) Color: Firetiger

My Jig tray is also filling out nicely too








Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig - $3.98
(1) 5/8oz Color: Green Pumpkin Candy

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig - $3.79
(1) 3/8oz Color: Camo
(1) 1/2oz Color: Camo

(2) Yum Money Head Jig 1/8oz 2/0 - $4.99

Buckeye Mop Jig - $4.59
(1) 1/4oz Color: Brown/Orange
(1) 1/4oz Color: Watermelon Red
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Chartreuse
(1) 1/2oz Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) 3/8oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 3/8oz Color: Watermelon Red

Dirty Jigs California Swim Jig 3/8oz - $4.99
(1) Color: Black & Blue
(1) Color: Green Sunfish

Dirty Jigs Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.29
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Black & Blue

Revenge Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.79
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Z-Man Chatterbait 1/4oz - $5.99
(1) 1/4oz Color: White

Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite 3/8oz - $6.99
(1) Color: Chartreuse White
(1) Color: White
(1) Color: Black Blue

Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig - $1.89
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 1/4oz Color: Camoflauge
(1) 3/8oz Color: Pumpkin
(1) 1/2oz Color: Watermelon

Strike King Tour Grade Shakey Head - $3.49
(2) 1/8oz Brown (3 Pack)
(1) 1/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(3) 1/8oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(3) 1/4oz Brown (3 Pack)
(2) 3/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)

And my Deep diver tray too...








Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait - $15.99
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Hot Mustard
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad
(1) Color: Yellow Perch

Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Shad

Rapala Clackin Crank CNC-610 2-1/2" 5/8oz 10ft - $9.99
(1) Color: Silver

Vintage Rapala Deep Rattlin' FatWrap DRFR-5 (Ireland Made)
(1) Color: Shad

Vintage XCalibur Fat Free Fry
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad

Vintage XCalibur Fat Free Fingerlings (7-8')
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad
(1) Color: Black Eye Pearl

Vintage XCalibur Suspending Fat Free Shad
(1) Color: Dance Fire Tiger

Vintage XCalibur Suspending Shad R
(1) Color:

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Baby Bluegill
(1) Color: Sexified Chartreuse Shad

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Green Sunfish
(1) Color: Chrome Treuse Shad

Vintage Bagleys Bass N Shad - $12.99
(1) Color: Shad on White

Vintage Rebel Super R
(1) Color: Baby Bass


----------



## Bad Bub

Just curious, but have you kept tabs on total cost so far? I know we could probably go back through this thread and figure it out, but I don't have that kind of time....

My wife said something along the lines of "your fishing stuff cost more than our house" in a fit of anger a few weeks ago, and after following this thread, I'd hate to tell her she very well may be right... :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

One of these times Talonman is going to receive a shipment and realize he needs a bigger boat! LOL!

Mr. A


----------



## polebender

Bad Bub said:


> My wife said something along the lines of "your fishing stuff cost more than our house" in a fit of anger a few weeks ago, and after following this thread, I'd hate to tell her she very well may be right... :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Just make sure your wife doesn't READ this!!


----------



## Talonman

Bad Bub said:


> Just curious, but have you kept tabs on total cost so far? I know we could probably go back through this thread and figure it out, but I don't have that kind of time....
> 
> My wife said something along the lines of "your fishing stuff cost more than our house" in a fit of anger a few weeks ago, and after following this thread, I'd hate to tell her she very well may be right... :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Just over $800.00 at TW.

I am trying to make their VIP list, if such a thing exists... 









I also have been speaking with Jeremy Anderson at Black Dog Baits about my last 3 back-ordered G2's.
Shipments from overseas were delayed 20+ days due to the Chinese New Year.
They will be in stock at TW shortly, now that the holiday is over.


----------



## Talonman

Mr. A said:


> One of these times Talonman is going to receive a shipment and realize he needs a bigger boat! LOL!
> 
> Mr. A


They all are still fitting in my 1 green tackle box, so my official stance is that I don't have a tackle buying sickness... 

Well, one terminal tray too that is a stand alone unit, and of course my boxes of plastics... I opt to just look the other way on them.

Rods and reels are next. No more tackle. Really!!


----------



## young-gun21

Bad Bub said:


> Just curious, but have you kept tabs on total cost so far?


I was always curious about the money that I had invested in tackle. This winter I made a spreadsheet, and by using Google Drive, it's accessible from my iPhone. I actually ended up making it a little more detailed then I intended but I've already found it to be really useful. It started as just inventory, so I split into different bait categories. This is nice for making sure that I avoid duplicate baits and keeping tabs on the colors that I'm missing, etc. I added details like stock hook sizes (for replacing trebles), running depth ranges on crankbaits (I think this will be good to reference on the water). I got the majority of the details from Tackle Warehouse. I've also been told that by keeping track of the prices, as well as taking pictures, I can have my stuff covered under our homeowners insurance as well.

It was a lot of work to get started but it's easy to maintain at this point. Ended up helping out with cabin fever a lot...and making the trips to the tackle stores more efficient.


----------



## legendaryyaj

If anyone has been shopping with TW since way back when, they now have a feature where you can create a profile and they will list your order history. I'm only at 3 pages since I think 2006.


----------



## Bad Bub

polebender said:


> Just make sure your wife doesn't READ this!!


Yeah. No sh!t!!! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

young-gun21, that is what I am working toward myself.

My next project will be to put my plastics into categories of...
Shakey head plastics...
Chatter bait plastics...
Jig trailers....
Drop Shot/wacky rig plastics....
Stand alone swim baits...


----------



## Talonman

All of my plastics did arrive this week...

This is now starting to look like a serious collection!


----------



## Mr. A

I'm not sure a serious collection would have banjo minnows in it! 

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Good call... I can't even remember when I picked that up.

I think it was a gift??


----------



## Northern1

Can you please lay out all of your tackle and take a picture of it. I'm dying to see this collection in its entirety...


----------



## Bad Bub

Talonman said:


> Good call... I can't even remember when I picked that up.
> 
> I think it was a gift??


Eh. They can be fun in a farm pond during post spawn....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman

Northern1 said:


> Can you please lay out all of your tackle and take a picture of it. I'm dying to see this collection in its entirety...


(Be sure to click all the pictures to make them big.)























































(3) G2's still back-ordered since 2/7 My 'click buy' date.


----------



## Talonman

(My new tackle bag was filled from the above lures...)

(My Ultra light bag)













































Tray 1 - Frogs:

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Frog 65 - $8.79
(1) Color: Red Ear

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Popper 2-3/8" 1/2oz - $10.99
(1) Color: Killer Gill
(1) Color: Midnight Walker

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Shad 65 - $9.99
(1) Color: Spooky Shad

Evolve Nervous Walker Frog - $5.99
(1) Color: Ghost

Strike King KVD Sexy Frog (Free-Floating Rattle) - $7.99
(1) Color: Natural Green Frog

Koppers Live Target Hollow Body Frog 55T - $9.99
(1) Color: Albino White
(1) Color: Black Yellow 
(1) Color: Tan Yellow
(1) Color: Florescent Green Yellow

Jack-it Jack Flash Frogs - $8.99
(1) Color: Caddyshack
(1) Color: Pyromania

Vintage XCalibur Pop-N-Image - $10.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bull Frog
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad
(1) Color: Tennessee Shad
(1) Color: Ghost Frog

Vintage XCalibur Zell Rowland POP-R's - $4.99
(2) Color: Chartreuse Shad

Strike King HC KVD Splash Jr 2.375" - $6.99
(1) Color: Summer Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Clearwater Minnow

Rapala Skitter Pop - $8.99
(1) Color: Silver
(1) Color: Frog

Vintage Hula Popper - $6.99
(1) Color: Black ( 1 1/2" )
(1) Color: Frog Yellow Belly ( 1 3/4" )
(1) Color: Frog White Belly ( 2" )
(1) Color: White ( 2 1/4" )

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 2 - Shallow Runners:

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 2.5 2-3/4" 5/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gizzard Shad

XCalibur (Bill Dance) Swim' N Image - $4.99
Depth: 1', Hooks: #6, Lure Weight: 7/16 oz, Size: 3"
(1) Color: Dance's Tennessee Shad

Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating - $14.99
(1) Color: Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

Strike King Red Eye Rattling Crankbait 2" 
(1) Color: Orange Craw

Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50 - $6.79
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
(1) Color: Citris nasty

Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03 - $10.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 1.5 2-1/4" 3/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gold Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 4 Length 2", Weight 5/16 oz, Dive Depth 4 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Ike's Old School
(2) Color: Bluegill
(2) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Ike's Blue Back Herring
(1) Color: Ike's Demon
(1) Color: Ike's Smash
(2) Color: Parrot

Mann's Baby 1- Crankbaits - $4.99
(1) Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook Crankbaits - $4.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse
(1) Color: Grey Ghost

Mann's Baby 1- Elite Series Crankbaits - $4.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Minnow

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1- Crankbaits - $4.99
(1) Color: Crystal Fire Shad
(1) Color: Halo Autumn Brown

Lucky Craft ( Rick Clunn ) 1.5 RT Rattle In Crankbaits Length 2", 1/2oz, Depth 3-4ft, Class Floating - $15.99
(1) Color: TO Shad
(1) Color: TO Chart Blue

Rapala Scatter Rap Crank - 2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Floating - $8.29
(1) Color: BlueGill

Rapala Clackin Crank - 2", 5/16oz, (CNC-53 3ft deep) (CNC-55 5ft deep) Slow-Rising - $9.88
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Firetiger (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Moss Back Shiner (CNC-55)

Vintage Rapala Fat Rap - Depth 3' to 5', 5/16 oz., Two No. 4 hooks - $5.99
(1) Color: Perch

Matzuo America Rattlin' Square Bill
(1) Color: Firetiger

Rapala Shallow Shad Rap - SSR05, 2", 3/16oz, (Hook size 6)
(1) Color: Shad

Snag Proof Weed Demon - $3.89
(1) Color: Black
(1) Color: Firetiger

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 3 - Deep Divers:

Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait - $15.99
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Hot Mustard
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad
(1) Color: Yellow Perch

Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Shad

Rapala Clackin Crank CNC-610 2-1/2" 5/8oz 10ft - $9.99
(1) Color: Silver

Vintage Rapala Deep Rattlin' FatWrap DRFR-5 (Ireland Made)
(1) Color: Shad

Vintage XCalibur Fat Free Fry
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad

Vintage XCalibur Fat Free Fingerlings (7-8')
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad
(1) Color: Black Eye Pearl

Vintage XCalibur Suspending Fat Free Shad
(1) Color: Dance Fire Tiger

Vintage XCalibur Suspending Shad R
(1) Color:

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Baby Bluegill
(1) Color: Sexified Chartreuse Shad

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Green Sunfish
(1) Color: Chrome Treuse Shad

Vintage Bagleys Bass N Shad - $12.99
(1) Color: Shad on White

Vintage Rebel Super R
(1) Color: Baby Bass

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 4 Jerks:

(1) Cotton Cordell Red Fin 5" (High riding and extra bouyant) - $5.99
Color: CHR/BLACK BACK

More info on the lure: "The Red Fin Minnow is a classic ''V-wake'' lure from Cotton Cordell that calls trophy bass to the surface. The Red Fin's hollow head design allows it to be twitched and worked on the surface like no other minnow lure. Quality components and a highly-detailed finish includes red markings to simulate gill plates add to the Red Fin Minnow's effectiveness."

(1) Bagley BangOLure Jerk Bait 3/8oz (Floating) - $8.49
Model BL5-BB: Genuine Balsa Wood, Classic Stick/Jerk Bait, 5", Dives 1-2 feet.
Color: Baby Bass

More info on the lure: "Jim Bagley&#8217;s first balsa bait - the Bagley BangOlure Jerbait is one of the original and most castable balsa stick bait on the market. Great as a surface lure, it will also dive down to 2 feet. Cast it, let it sit, and then rip it on the surface, the Bagley BangOLure has a wide, enticing wobble that bass can't resist."

(1) Bomber Long A B15 Shallow Diver Size: 4-1/2", 1/2 oz. (Floating) - $5.79
Color: Silver/White/Red

More info on the lure: "The long, slender profile and super-tight wiggling action of the streamlined Bomber Long A create a lifelike swimming motion. The internal rattles sound out in a loud rhythm to draw the attention of open water fish over long distances. Floats quickly while at rest to entice added strikes during a stop-and-go retrieve."

Megabass Vision 110 Squarebill Hook size #6 (Floating) - $24.99
(1) Color: GG. Gill

More info on the lure: The Megabass Ito Vision 110 Square Bill still delivers the uncanny fish catching ability of the original 110 - now with a square bill for unique, new action. The reinforced square bill bites into the water more effectively that the original bill, redistributing water flow along the belly for a sharper, wider darting capabilities. It also features the Megabass &#8220;muli-way moving balancer system&#8221; (PAT.P) for longer casting and optimal balance on the pause. Also a great choice for fishing in current, the 110 Square Bill generates a precise and delicate realistic action that bass can&#8217;t resist. Available in a wide range of the famous Megabass colors, the Megabass Ito Vision 110 Square Bill delivers proven Japanese performance that only the mind of master lure designer, Yuki Ito, could create.

Megabass Ito Shiner Hook size #4 (Suspending) - $25.99
(1) Color: GG. Perch

More info on the lure: Made with a slightly larger profile than the Megabass Vision 110, the Megabass Ito Shiner was originally developed to give Megabass prostaffers, Aaron Marten and Edwin Evers, a leg up on the competition. Now available to anglers all across the USA, the Megabass Ito Shiner is a serious threat to bass with its high-pitch rolling and erratic lunging action. Internally, the Megabass Ito Shiner is equipped with a tungsten weight-transfer system for increased casting distances, and 30% more side-to-side movement. Externally, the Megabass Ito Shiner is 5mm longer than the 110 and slightly taller, which gives it more surface area and, in turn, more flash. When you&#8217;ve got your limit and it's time to stop fooling around, tie on the Megabass Ito Shiner to put that money fish in the well.

(1) Smithwick Limited Rogue: Length 4.5", Weight 3/8oz (Suspending) - $5.19
Dive Depth 0-5ft, Hooks #6 Gamakatsu
Color: Nuclear Clown

More info on the lure: "Each Limited Rogue features Smithwick's "Limited" decoration, which includes scale backs, gill plates, predator eyes, metalized bodies and realistic features. The combination of refined paint schemes and bright plated bodies creates an unmatched lifelike depth and flash." 

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6 - $10.99
(1) Color: Gold Shiner
(1) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Smelt
(1) Color: Perch

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Shad 2-1/2", 1/4oz, 4-6ft, Hook size 8 - $10.99
(1) Color: Firetiger
(1) Color: Rainbow Trout

Vintage XCalibur Minnow
(1) Color: Dance Fire Tiger
(1) Color: Rainbow Trout

Vintage XCalibur Tracdown
(1) Color: Brown Shad

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 5 Lipless Cranks and Spoons:

(1) Rapala 06 Clackin' Rap Fishing Lure - $10.99
Length 2-1/2", Weight 7/16oz, Hooks #8, Class Sinking
Color: Firetiger

(1) XCalibur Xr50 Real Craw 5/8oz - $6.99
Color: Nest Robber

(3) XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait 5/8oz - $6.99
Color: Foxy Shad
Color: Chrome Black
Color: Gold Black

(4) IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz Sinking #6 Owner ST-36 - $14.49
Color: Power Blue
Color: Baby Bass
Color: Wounded Shad
Color: Chartreuse Shad

A complete set of Smacktackle's Flitterbait-2 - $5.95 each, ($42.70 Total with shipping)
Color: Gizzard Gray 
Color: Black Back 
Color: Perch
Color: White 
Color: Chartreuse
Color: Green Back

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 6 Jigs

Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig - $3.98
(1) 5/8oz Color: Green Pumpkin Candy

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig - $3.79
(1) 3/8oz Color: Camo
(1) 1/2oz Color: Camo

(2) Yum Money Head Jig 1/8oz 2/0 - $4.99

Buckeye Mop Jig - $4.59
(1) 1/4oz Color: Brown/Orange
(1) 1/4oz Color: Watermelon Red
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Chartreuse
(1) 1/2oz Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) 3/8oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 3/8oz Color: Watermelon Red

Dirty Jigs California Swim Jig 3/8oz - $4.99
(1) Color: Black & Blue
(1) Color: Green Sunfish

Dirty Jigs Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.29
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Black & Blue

Revenge Swim Jig 1/4oz - $4.79
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Z-Man Chatterbait 1/4oz - $5.99
(1) 1/4oz Color: White 

Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite 3/8oz - $6.99
(1) Color: Chartreuse White
(1) Color: White
(1) Color: Black Blue

Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig - $1.89
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 1/4oz Color: Camoflauge
(1) 3/8oz Color: Pumpkin
(1) 1/2oz Color: Watermelon

Strike King Tour Grade Shakey Head - $3.49
(2) 1/8oz Brown (3 Pack)
(1) 1/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(3) 1/8oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(3) 1/4oz Brown (3 Pack)
(2) 3/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)

--------------------------------------------------------

Side Tray (Wake baits):

Black Dog Shell Cracker G2 Length 4", Weight 1.5oz - $19.99
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Bluegill
(1) Color: Crappie
(1) Color: Redear Sunfish

More info on the lure: Measuring in at just 4-inches in length, the Black Dog Shellcracker G2 is a smaller version of the popular billed-ShellCracker. Delivering the same great action and durable, single-jointed construction, the SmallCracker is perfect for times when bass are keying in on a smaller presentation. Like all Black Dog Baits, the G2 Shellcracker features a realistic, custom-quality paint job with a durable gloss-coat finish. The lexan bill, protruding downward from the front of the bait, also creates an exaggerated swimming action, and the 3D eyes and lexan tail provide added authenticity. Wake it, dead-stick it, twitch it or swim it down to the 3-4 foot range, the Black Dog Shell Cracker G2 is the bite size form of a proven design.

--------------------------------------------------------

Side Tray (Skinny Deep Divers):

Rapala Shad Rap - $5.99
(1) Color: Gold (size 5)
(1) Color: Perch (size 6)
(1) Color: Crawdad (size 6)
(1) Color: Shad (size 7)
(1) Color: Gold Alburnus (size 7)

Rapala Jointed Shad Rap - $7.29
(1) Color: Red Crawdad
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait - $10.39
LMB70D - 2.75", 3/8oz, 5-7ft, Floating
(1) Color: Metallic Gloss

Yo-Zuri 3DB Series Shad - $9.99
Length 2-3/4", Weight 3/8oz, Suspending, 0-6ft depth
(1) Color: Prism Shad

Cotton Cordell Wally Diver - $3.88
(1) Color: G finish Chartreuse
(1) Color: Fluorescent Red/Black

Cotton Cordell 3-1/8" Suspending Wally Diver Fishing Lure - $10.98
Cranking Depth: 0'-6', Trolling Depth: 16'-20', Model #CS6221
(1) Color: Fire Face Clown

Rapala Tail Dancer TD07, 9' - 12' depth, Length 2-3/4", 5/16 oz, Two No. 5 hooks - $8.99 
(1) Color: Emerald Shiner

Limited Edition Reef Runner ( 800 Series Deep Diver ) - $6.75
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
(1) Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop

--------------------------------------------------------

A few Spinner-Baits

--------------------------------------------------------

Bass Plastics:

Basstrix Paddle Tail Tube 4" Fat Minnow - $9.99
(1) Color: Perch

Berkley PowerBait 3" Power Craw 12 count
(1) Color: Pumpkinseed

Berkley PowerBait 3" Power Leech 15 count
(1) Color: Black

Berkley PowerBait 7" Power Worm 10 count - $3.29
(1) Color: Blue Fleck

Berkley Gulp 3"8cm Split Tail Minnow
(1) Color: Watermelon Pearl

Berkley Powerbait Chigger Craw 4" - $4.99
(1) Color: Black Blue Fleck
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

Berkley Havoc Larry Nixon Bottom Hopper Jr. 4.75" 15pk - $2.99
(1) Color: Black Emerald
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

Big Bite Baits Jeff Kriet 4.5" - Squirrel Tail Worm - $2.99 to $3.49
(1) Color: Pumpkin Green Pepper

Bruiser Baits Avenger 4.25" - $3.98
(1) Color: Black Blue Flake

Candy Plastics 4" Drop Shot worm (10 pack) Injected with Juiced Up X 10 - $2.49
(1) Color: Glow Watermelon
(1) Color: Hot Pumpkin
(1) Color: Purple Haze
(1) Color: Mud Puppy

Candy Plastics STB Mangnums 3.75" (Minnow) - $3.49
(1) Color: Glow Blood Lust Pink

Davis Baits Aaron Marten's Series Shaky Worm 6" - $3.59
(1) Color: Aarons Magic

Gary Yamamoto 3" Senko - $5.69
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Black Flake

Gary Yamamoto 4" Senko - $6.49
(1) Color: Black Blue Flake

Gary Yamamoto 5" Senko - $7.49
(1) Color: Bubble Gum
(1) Color: Smoke with Black & Silver Flake

Gary Yamamoto 3.5" Swim Senko - $7.29
(1) Color: Black (No Flake)

Gary Yamamoto 4" Swim Senko - $7.29
(1) Color: Pumpkin with Black & Green Flake

Gary Yamamoto Kut Tail Worm 5" - $7.49
(1) Color: Watermelon Bk & Rd Flk

Hag's Tornado 5" - $4.19
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

JACKALL Superpin Tail 4" - $9.99
(1) Color: Silver Shad
(1) Color: Perch

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 3.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) Color: Male Perch

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 4.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Gold Flash
(1) Color: Bluegill Flash

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 5.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Sight Flash
(1) Color: Silver Flash

Missile Baits D Bomb - $3.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

Missile Baits Fuse 4.4" - $3.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Blue
(1) Color: Watermelon Red

Poor Boy's Baits Erie Darter Jr. - $5.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Purple

Power Team Lures 5" Finicky Tickler 12pk - $3.89 to $3.99
(1) Color: Junebug

Reaction Innovations Skinny Dipper 7pk - $4.99
(1) Color: California 420

Reaction Innovations Little Dipper 3.5" 9pk - $4.89
(1) Color: Booty Sweat
(1) Color: Sungill

Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver 4.2" - $4.79
(1) Color: Black with Red Flake

Roboworm 6" Straight Tail Worm 10 count - $4.25
(1) Color: New Ayu
(1) Color: Prizm Perch
(1) Color: Warmouth

Set the Hook Baits K.O. Minnows HD - $7.99
(1) Color: Perch

Strike King Shadalicious Swimbait 3.5-Inch) - $9.33
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad

Strike King KVD Perfect Plastics Caffeine Shad Jr. 8 count - $4.59
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD Perfect Plastics Fat Baby Finesse Worm 12 count
(1) Color: Watermelonseed

Strike King Rage Tail Shad 5pk Length 2.25" - $4.99
(1) Color: Smokey Shad

Strike King Rage Twin Tail Menace Grub - $4.99
(1) Color: Watermelon Red Flk

Trigger X Swimming Grub 4" - $5.99
(1) Color: Black Blue Sapphire Tail

Yum Money Minnow 5" - $8.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse Back

Zoom Finesse Worm 4.5" - $3.79
(1) Color: Watermelon Purple Flake

Zoom Super Chunk Jr.
(1) Color: Pumpkin

Zoom Super Salt Plus 4" Mini Lizzard
(1) Color: Red Bug
(1) Color: June Bug

Zoom Trick Worm 6.5" - $3.99
(1) Color: Watermelon Magic

Unknown brand 7" Floating worm
(1) Color: Chartreuse with Black Flake

(1) Banjo Minnow Kit

--------------------------------------------------------

Ultra-Light Plastics:

Berkley Gulp 1"2cm Minnow
(1) Color: Emerald Shiner

Berkley Gulp 2" Split Tail Minnow
(1) Color: Firetiger

Berkley Power Bait Power Grub 2"
(1) Color: Yellow

Candy Plastics STB Grubs 1.75" - $4.49
(1) Color: Glow Lime Orange

Cabela's Livin' Eye Single Tail Grub 2" (Minnow with curley tail) $1.99
(1) Color: Natural Minnow

--------------------------------------------------------

Terminal Tackle

(1) Double Wide KVD Red Drop Shot Hook 1/0 6pk - $2.49

(2) VMC Spinshot Dropshot Hooks 1/0 - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total

(1) Lazer Sharp Power Swivel with Hyper Snap, 8 Piece (Black, Size-4) - $3:06

(2) Kumho Reaper Keeper Worm Hooks 1/0 - $2.48 each - $4.96 Total

(1) Trokar Swimbait Hook 4/0 5pk - $6.99

(1) Trokar Weighted Swimbait Hook 5/0 1/4oz 3pk - $6.99

(1) Eagle Claw TK160-7/0 Trokar Magnum Swimbait Hook (Platinum Black) - $4.65

(1) Gamakatsu Weighted Superline Extra Wide Gap Hook-5 Per Pack (Black, 3/0-1/16) - $6.91

(1) Gamakatsu Superline Spring Lock Swimbait Hook 3/16oz 6/0 - $5.99

(2) Gamakatsu Short Shank Treble 6 - $6.99 each - $13.98 Total

(2) Owner Weedless Wacky Hook 4pk 1/0 - $4.99

(1) Gary Yamamoto Sugoi Hook 3/0 - $5.98

The Yamamoto Sugoi hook does a much better job in three areas over the Gamakatsu EWG, First, and most importantly, the hook point is higher than the eye, so when you set the hook the point catches flesh faster. You get much better hookups. Second, the point shank of the hook has a bend that keeps bass hooked better which is especially helpful when a big bass comes to the surface and shakes her head. Third, the bend at the eye holds soft plastic baits in position much better.

(1) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 3 - $1.99 
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 4 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 5 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 6 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total

(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 2 7pk - $8.99 each - $17.98 Total
(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 4 8pk - $8.99 each - $17.98 Total

(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hooks Red ST-36 Size 2 6pk - $5.99
(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hooks Red ST-36 Size 3 6pk - $6.99
(3) Owner Stinger Treble Hooks Red ST-36 Size 6 8pk - $5.99 each - $17.97 Total

(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hook Black Chrome Size 8 8pk - $5.99

(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #2 37lb 16pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #6 70lb Test 8pk - $3.99

(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/8oz - $2.99 each - $5.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/16oz - $2.99 each - $5.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/4oz - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/8oz - $4.99 each - $9.98 Total

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 3/8oz - $2.48
(1) Color: Camo

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 1/2oz - $2.48
(1) Color: Camo

Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig - $3.98
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

Yum Money Jig Head 1/8oz 2/0 - $4.99
The Yum YUMbrella Money Head Jigs are designed specifically for the multi-bait rigs like the YUMbrella rig. 
(2) Color: Black

BOSS swimbait head weight 1/8oz - $5.00
(1) Color: Holo Shad

BOSS fine wire finesse flip weight 3/16oz - $5.00
(1) Color: Dark Green Pumpkin

Precision 8mm Glass Beads 20pk - $2.19
(1) Color: Black
(1) Color: Purple
(1) Color: Red

--------------------------------------------------------

Boat stuff

(1) Lindy Marker Buoy 3/Pak With Rack $35:58.

(1) Humminbird Model: 798CI HD - $1,049.99
(1) SanDisk Extreme 32 GB SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 Flash Memory Card 45MB/s SDSDX-032G-AFFP - $33.78
(1) SanDisk 8 GB Class 4 SD Flash Memory Card SDSDB-008G-AFFP - $7.57
(1) Lakemaster 6000151 Digital GPS Electronic Fishing Chart - $91.46
(Great Lakes - Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky) 

(1) Strike King Sunglasses S11 51 - $39.99

(4) Scotty Baitcaster/Spinning Rod Holder without Mount - $77.00
(4) Scotty Side Deck Mounting Bracket Black - $43.28
(4) Scotty Mini Rod Holder Extension - $71.52

(1) Frabill Hiber Net (24 X 22-Inch) - $69.99

(1) Coleman Insect Head Net - $2.88

(1) Megastrike Original Formula Fish Attractant - $8.95

(1) Berkley Angler's Super Glue - $8.67

Mend-It Glue - $0.99
(2) Little Brother 1/40oz

(2) Bass Mafia Bait Casket Small - $10.19

--------------------------------------------------------

http://fishingskirts.com

Products

(1) Skirt making tool = $4.00
(100) Bleeding bands = $2.00
(100) Amber bands = $2.00
(10) Banana seed 007 (007) = $2.20
(10) Black blue glitter 010 (010) = $2.00
(10) 109b (109b) = $2.50
(10) Black red chrome 225 (225) = $2.50
(10) Dark melon green 159 (159) = $2.00
(10) Clear red glitter 499 (499) = $2.00
(10) Blue blue glitter black flake 004 (004) = $2.00
(10) Chartruse green glitter 022 (022) = $2.00
(10) Living Image 296b Back To Basics (296b) = $2.50

--------------------------------------------------------

Rods -N- Reels

Lew's Tournament Pro Speed Spool Casting Reel TP1SHL 7.1:1 6.7oz - $199.99
10BB + 1RB 12/120

Okuma Guide Select Series Big Bait/Swimbait Rod 7'6" Med Hvy Guide A Handle $134.99

You're either a swimbait angler currently, or you will be in the near future.
In either case, Okuma Guide Select swimbait rods have you covered with a concise yet definitive selection of power tools for the job. For closer range work, two 7'6' models deliver in the small (MattLures Bluegills, Rago Hard Raptor, 5- to 7-inch Triple Trout, etc) and medium category (Huddleston Deluxe, 10-inch Triple Trout, 10-inch Castaic Platinums).

Guide Select Swimbait Rods Feature-

IM-8 graphite blank construction
Evo Graph: 1K woven carbon reinforced blank
Fuji Alconite guide inserts. Compatible for braided line
Fuji lightweight New Concept guide frames
Split butt grip on 'A/B' handle styles for improved balance
Fuji reel seats with black hood finish
Premium cork, fore and rear grips
Telescopic 'T': Easy storage and longer rods for casting
Stainless steel hook keepers
Guide Select rods are backed by a limited lifetime warranty


TW Casting Reel Cover Left Hand - $2.99
Reel Grip 1148 Reel Handle Covers - $6.60
Ardent Reel Butter Oil - $7.99

--------------------------------------------------------

The Rest:

(1) Strike King Tour Grade Titanium Umbrella Rig 583 Color: Blue Gizzard 8" - $14.99

(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(6-Pound,Low-Vis Green) - $21.98
(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(10-Pound,Low-Vis Green) - $23.49
(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(17-Pound,Fl. Clear/Blue) - $23.49

(1) Stren Fluorocast 12lb 100yd Clear $4.80

(1) Sufix® 832 Advanced Superline&#8482; Braid Fishing Line 150 Yards - $24.99

(1) The Inhibitor VCI Pro Chips 20 pack - $4.99

(1) Texas Tackle Split Ring Pliers (Orange Standard) - $16.99

(1) Plano Guide Series 3500 Sized Tackle Bag - $49.99

--------------------------------------------------------

There are more rods and reels, and lots of ultra light baits I never listed...

Also my spoons, and various jigging baits, and my spinner baits were not listed.


----------



## Talonman

Okuma Big Bait/Swimbait Rod 7'6" Med Hvy arrived today... 

And it does have a bait hanger near the handle too.

I couldn't tell for sure from the TW picture.

7' 6" is the longest rod that I own now....

So far, it looks good!









Still waiting on my 3 G2's that I 'clicked buy' on 2/7/2014.
They are on the slow boat from China. Gasp!!
I wish they would hit the gas already... Man-O


----------



## Natejohnson561

Make sure you always check the clearance rack at Walmart! Zara spooks 99cent last year and vendetta rods for 20 bucks. Nothing real good yet but keep an eye out because they do throw some good in the rack!


----------



## Talonman

Will do... Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Talonman

Well, I am still at picking up a few new baits...

After buying my small bass tackle bag to take out in the boat, and filling it up from my large green tackle bag, I now have some holes to fill in my trays. 

I ordered this small tray:
Plano 3450 6 Compartment Stowaway - $2.59
Dimensions: 8.25" x 4.25" x 1.38"

It's small, and will fill my little boat tackle box up with trays.
When buying new, the tackle bag still had room for one more tray.
I am hoping this Stowaway box, can successfully hold a 6th Sense Crush 300DD.

The stock Plano Pro Latch Utility Box 3500's will only hold a 6th Sense Crush 250MD.
The 300DD is just too large. I want the ability to pack a few 300DD's in my small boat tackle box.

Next I started plugging up a few more holes in my trays, and ordered today:

* For my Lipless crank tray, I wanted to try out some Aruku Shad WR75's.
They have the killer rattle sound, and I wanted some heavy lipless-cranks for deep water. 

Spro Roland Martin Signature Series Aruku Shad WR75 3" 5/8oz Front hook 4, Rear hook 6 - $6.49
The WR75 is equipped with a Gamakatsu Double 21NS belly hook making it much less likely to get stuck behind obstacles.
(1) Color: Perch
(1) Color: Wild Shiner

I have 2 open spots in my Jerk tray, so I picked up...

Duo Realis Spinbait 80 3-1/8" 3/8oz Sinking - $12.99
(1) Color: Prism Gill

*More info on the lure:* Built to with two smooth-running props, the Duo Realis Spinbait 80 is perfect for light line finesse techniques, including the new Japanese technique of &#8220;spybaiting&#8221;. The technique of &#8220;spybaiting&#8221; (also referred to as the &#8220;silent capture&#8221 requires light line, a long distance cast, and a sinking style bait that can be crawled back to the boat. It takes patience and refinement, but is rumored to be incredibly effective. The Duo Realis Spinbait 80 is ideal for &#8220;spybaiting&#8221; because the compact body casts incredibly far and provides a heavy rolling action, even on a slow retrieve. Built with an internal fixed ballast, the Duo Realis Spinbait 80 stays deeper for a longer period of time than a traditional propbait, and also sinks on the pause with a tight wobbling action. And if that wasn&#8217;t enough, the props add another element of attraction by producing a strong pulsing as they whiz through the water. Complete with two razor-sharp treble hooks, the Duo Realis Spinbait 80 is another example of how Duo Realis remains at the forefront of bass fishing.
** Note: Recommended line is 4 or 5 lb Fluorocarbon. 

More info on &#8220;spybaiting&#8221; : http://www.outdoorblog.net/outinmichigan/2014/03/13/spy-baiting-101/

Koppers Live Target Trout Parr Jerkbait (TP102S) 4" 11/16oz Floating 4-5ft - $14.99
(1) Color: Rainbow Trout

*More info on the lure:* Young-of-the-year Trout are distinguished by two different stages in their early lifecycle: the Fry and the Parr. The Koppers Live Target Trout Fry and Parr Jerkbaits have matched these two popular forages to a tee. The baby of the family - the Fry, is offered in a slow sinking model, while its older adolescent brother - the Parr, is available in a floateing version, equipped with a built in weight transfer system. Both have intricate paint patterns that easily fool river and open water gamefish. The Koppers Live Target Trout Fry and Parr Jerkbaits are the ultimate forage replicas. Match the hatch with Live Target.

Should be some fun baits to play around with... 

And for my Shallow tray, I wanted to try out some XCalibur XCS 100 Square Lip Silent Crankbaits.

XCalibur XCS 100 Square Lip Silent Crankbait 2" 1/2oz 0-3ft - $5.99
(1) Color: Black Chartreuse
(1) Color: Tennessee Special
(1) Color: Citrus Shad
(1) Color: Foxy Shad


* I had room for one more Keitech Swing Impact FAT in my box, so I picked up one of the new colors out.
Keitech Swing Impact FAT 4.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Electric Blue & Chartreuse

Also ordered:
(1) The Rapala Pro Guide Line Clippers - $2.59


I did do an update on my Shad Rap side tray. I realized that I had a Rapala Shallow Shad Rap in one of my main trays, and wanted to keep them all together. The shallow Shad Rap had to fit in there too.

One note, in this side tray, the bates would move around when turned on it's side, so I cut some small strips of bubble wrap to lay on top of the lures when I close up the box. Now they all stay in the exact same place...

Side Tray (Skinny Deep Divers):









Rapala Shallow Shad Rap - $6.79
(1) Color: Shad

Rapala Shad Rap - $5.99
(1) Color: Gold (size 5)
(1) Color: Grey Crawdad (size 6)
(1) Color: Perch (size 6)
(1) Color: Gold Alburnus (size 7)
(1) Color: Shad (size 7)

Rapala Jointed Shad Rap - $7.29
(1) Color: Red Crawdad
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Rapala Tail Dancer TD07, 9' - 12' depth, Length 2-3/4", 5/16 oz, Two No. 5 hooks - $8.99 
(1) Color: Emerald Shiner

Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait - $10.39
LMB70D - 2.75", 3/8oz, 5-7ft, Floating
(1) Color: Metallic Gloss

Limited Edition Reef Runner ( 800 Series Deep Diver ) - $6.75
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
(1) Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop

Cotton Cordell 3-1/8" Suspending Wally Diver Fishing Lure - $10.98
Cranking Depth: 0'-6', Trolling Depth: 16'-20', Model #CS6221
(1) Color: Fire Face Clown

Cotton Cordell Wally Diver - $3.88
(1) Color: G finish Chartreuse
(1) Color: Fluorescent Red/Black

Yo-Zuri 3DB Series Shad - $9.99
Length 2-3/4", Weight 3/8oz, Suspending, 0-6ft depth
(1) Color: Prism Shad


----------



## Mr. A

Bwahaha, another hole, another $356.97! I'm not harping on you, I wish I could do the same. Buuuuttt, you my friend have a tackle addiction.

My name is Mr. A and I am a fishoholic too! Part of this awesome disease is "Tackle Buying Fever"; diagnosed by the constant need to add to your tackle in hopes of having the right bait for any situation. Brought on by the host buying many many lures in order to quench an undying thirst to fill all the holes in one's tackle box.

I would love to see the collection sometime! LOL! Keep posting, they are fun to read.

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

Thanks Mr. A! 

I have found that I am much happier knowing I have some fishing lures on order...

I do have a tackle buying addiction.
Still waiting on my (3) back ordered G2's since 02/07/14, my 'click buy' date....
TW took them back down off the site now.

When I order my Lews Super Duty SD1HL reel, I am going with Amazon over TW.

TW wants $179.99 for it: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lews_Super_Duty_Speed_Spool_Casting_Reel/descpage-LSDS.html

Amazon only wants $154.99.
Sad... TW might loose their best customer on this order. 

These baits are on my wanted list for further hole filling.
Not all will make it into my Tackle box, but I am giving them a hard look:

* Deep tray (2 slots + 3 of the new tray)

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Blue-Treuse Shad
(1) Color: Wild Lava Craw

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Baby Crappie

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ike's Demon

Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Red Crawdad

Strike King Pro Model 6XD Crankbaits 3" 1oz 17ft+ - $5.69
(1) Color: Powder Blue Back Char


* Jerk tray

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6 - $10.99
(1) Color: Purpledescent

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Shad 2-1/2", 1/4oz, 4-6ft, Hook size 8 - $10.99
(1) Color: Gold Shiner


* Shallow tray (8 spots 13 max + 3 of the new tray)

Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03 - $10.99
(1) Color: Black Silver Shad

Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50 - $10.99
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
(1) Color: Cell Mate

Evergreen Wild Hunch SR 2-1/16" 3/8oz 2-3ft Floating - $18.88
(1) Color: Flash Clown

6th Sense Crush 50X Squarebill 2.25" 3/8oz 2-5ft Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Chart Black Back
(1) Color: Green Sunfish

Xcite Baits XB-1 Squarebill Crankbaits 2-1/4" 3/8oz Floating 2-5ft - $7.29
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Reaper Craw

Norman Fat Boy Crankbait 2" 7/16oz 0-4ft Floating - $4.49
(1) Color: Red BLack Craw
(1) Color: Bumble Bee
(1) Color: Jelly Bean

Savage Gear Bone Crank 2" 1/3oz 2-6ft Floatiing - $9.99
(1) Color: Bitten Shad Shiner
(1) Color: Spring Crawfish

Lucky Craft Fat Mini SR 2" 3/8oz 0-0.7ft Floating Hooks #5 Line 8-10lb - $14.99
(1) Color: American Shad

Custom Lures Unlimited Ikon 2-1/2" 1/2oz - $19.99
(1) Color: Bluegill

Molix SB Crankbait 2-1/4" 3/8oz Floating - $11.99
(1) Color: Alqueva Craw
(1) Color: Ghost Bass

Molix SB Rattlin' Crankbait 55 2-1/4" 3/8oz Floating - $11.99
(1) Color: Sunfish
(1) Color: MX Blue Back

Damiki Brute 70 Squarebill 2.7" 3/8oz 4-5ft Floating- $11.99
(1) Color: Blue Gill
(1) Color: Red Craw

Evergreen Combat Crank 120 2-3/8" 7/16oz 3-4ft Floating - $26.49
(1) Color: Sight Flash N

Bass Craft SB 2.5 Squarebill Crankbait 2-1/4" 1/2oz - $21.99
(1) Color: Bluegill

Bass Craft FR 2.5 Flat Runner Crankbait 2-1/2" 7/16oz 4-6ft - $21.99
(1) Color: Bluegill

Xcite Baits XB-1 Custom Painted Squarebill Crankbaits 2-1/4" 3/8oz Floating 2-5ft - $19.99
(1) Color: Bluegill Supreme
(1) Color: Live Perch
(1) Color: Cracked Hot Bone
(1) Color: Smallmouth


----------



## Mr. A

I think you have more lures on your wanted list than I even own, and I know you have more lures than I have at home! See you at the meetings!

Mr. A


----------



## crappielooker

Evergreen cranks are aaaa awesome! Also check out Zipbaits cranks too! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NCbassattack

Nice thread here. Glad to see you Ohio boys love the shad rap like we do! I can't for some reason pass a tackle shop with checking to see if they have Zoom baits!
I must buy the ultravibe speedcraw, mag finesse, and ole monster worms.
The uv speedcraw is Zoom's super bait, in my opinion. Fished Texas or Carolina rigged, it's a killer. And the mag finesse puts senkos to shame! Green pumpkin is the best color, with pumpkin a clase second. (my opinion)
Do you guys throw the sexy shad colored cranks much up there?


----------



## NCbassattack

My fave bait, the speedcraw!
http://zoombait.com/chunks-trailers-grubs/craws/ultra-vibe-speed-craw/


----------



## gerb

i'll say it 100 times (if i havent already)...redfish magic....you get a swimbait plus a spinnerbait.....so ridiculously easy to fish and effective.


----------



## Mr. A

NCbassattack said:


> Nice thread here. Glad to see you Ohio boys love the shad rap like we do! I can't for some reason pass a tackle shop with checking to see if they have Zoom baits!
> I must buy the ultravibe speedcraw, mag finesse, and ole monster worms.
> The uv speedcraw is Zoom's super bait, in my opinion. Fished Texas or Carolina rigged, it's a killer. And the mag finesse puts senkos to shame! Green pumpkin is the best color, with pumpkin a clase second. (my opinion)
> Do you guys throw the sexy shad colored cranks much up there?


Us Ohio boys will throw anything that can catch fish! Seems like green pumpkin is the color to beat no matter where you live too! LOL

Ohio water is not as clear as a lot of other states, but when the conditions are right sexy shad can work wonders. However, there are other colors that I have better success with but that's me.

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub

Mr. A said:


> Us Ohio boys will throw anything that can catch fish! Seems like green pumpkin is the color to beat no matter where you live too! LOL
> 
> Ohio water is not as clear as a lot of other states, but when the conditions are right sexy shad can work wonders. However, there are other colors that I have better success with but that's me.
> 
> Mr. A


I agree. Sexy shad just hasn't put the numbers up for me like I hoped it would. Now, when we go south in the spring... it's a hard color to put down...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

